# WE LOVE ITALY



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*WE LOVE IT*ALY








*North-West*
01. The Cinque Terre National Park and Porto Venere
02. Milan: fashion and design
03. Diamond of Alba: the white truffle

*North-East*
01. Ferrara and the House of Este
02. Aquileia: on the rail of the Roman Empire
03. The splendor of the mountains: Christmas markets and the five stars route of art and tradition
04. Vicenza and its surrounds: fabulous city of goldsmith's art and Palladio's villas
05. Verona, the city of Romeo and Juliet

*Centre*
01. The National Park of Abruzzo - The Gran Sasso and Monti della Laga National Park
02. The Park of Castelli Romani
03. The sanctuary of Loreto
04. Assisi, the city of Saint Francis
05. San Gimignano: the medieval skyscrapers's village

*South*
01. The Gargano Promontory
02. Matera: the stones's city
03. The Amalfi Coast and its town
04. The Molise of taste
05. Royal Palace of Caserta: the most largest royal residence in the world
06. Castel del Monte, the Citadel of Mysteries

*Islands*
01. Milazzo and the magical "seven sisters", home of Aeolus
02. Palermo, sicilian contrasts's city by 2747 years​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*The National Park of Abruzzo
The Gran Sasso and Monti della Laga National Park*
Abruzzo​







r​
The Parco Nazionale d’Abruzzo was established in 1923 to protect nature and to save certain wild animals from extinction. It’s in the heart of the central Apennines between the Abruzzi, Lazio and Molise and its some 50,000 hectares are home to 25 towns. The scenery here is characterized by mountain chains, karst phenomena, rivers (including the Sangro River) and streams. It’s the ideal place to spend pleasant days in close contact with nature and to admire uncontaminated landscapes, a rich flora and varied fauna. It is here that certain species such as the Marsican brown bear (40 bears), golden eagle, Apennine wolf, deer, otter and chamois have found refuge and their habitat amongst remote valleys and inaccessible mountains.








A journey through the towns of the Abruzzi in the park could start in Pescasseroli, the birthplace of philosopher Benedetto Croce and situated in the province of L’Aquila. This town is worth discovering and has many interesting places to explore, from the Museo Naturalistico to the Animal park home to certain local fauna (born in captivity or injured, treated and rehabilitated at the centre) and the Apennine garden with many flora species and a pond. Your tour should also include the 12th-century abbey of Santi Pietro e Paolo, which has been restored several times and houses a wooden statue of a Black Madonna. Finally, many winter sports can be enjoyed in Pescasseroli thanks to its modern ski facilities. Heading towards the area inhabited by the Apennine wolf and lynx is the town of Civitella Alfedena, which is characterized by typical grey houses and stone buildings. The Museo del Lupo Appenninico (Museum of the Apennine Wolf) is located here and is dedicated to the biology, history, culture, and the legends involving this predator, and the Faunal area, which is home to several animals living in semi-freedom.








Artificial Barrea Lake is close to this quaint little resort town behind the Meta Mountains. It’s the largest sheet of water in the protected area and was created by damming the Sangro River. It’s a true oasis where rare bird species can be seen such as the Grey Wagtail or the Grey Heron. Overlooking the lake is the small medieval village of Barrea, perched up on a spur at 1066 m asl and surrounded by some of the park’s most beautiful mountains. Villetta Barrea is not far from here. Nestled on the Sangro River and dominated by Mount Mattone, today’s town dating back to the Sabellian Period was built around a small castle erected at the end of the 1300’s. Charming Alfedena is located here. It’s a picturesque village where the medieval walls of Prince Caracciolo of Cellammare’s castle and octagonal Norman tower (10th - 11th centuries) can still be seen. The view of Montagna Spaccata Lake is beautiful.








Another leg: Villavallelonga at about 1,000 m asl. The Museo dell’Orso museum is worth seeing in this town. It illustrates the life, habits and faunal area of the bear and several bears and deer can also be observed. There is also an educational pond for children near the museum. It has plants and animals, a vegetable garden and a botanical garden with the most common and characteristics plants found in the park. Follow trunk road no. 83 for 7 km and you’ll come to the long, wooded Fondillo Valley home to the ancient medieval village of Opi. Perched on a rocky spur and dominated by the summits of Mount Marsicano and Mount Petroso, Opi has an abundance of archaeological evidence and is also well-known for the Museo del Camoscio d’Abruzzo chamois museum.








The best time to visit the park is the spring. The meadows are covered with flowering violets, crocuses, snowbells, gentians, lilies, primroses and buttercups, the animals (including deer, roe deer, chamois, bears, foxes, hares and otters) resume activity after the winter and the migratory birds animate the sky once again. However, the autumn colours also make this landscape even more charming. Summer is the best time for hikers and campers. Both the park and various towns organize themed guided tours throughout the year, as well as exhibitions and shows, events and festivals associated with traditions, folklore, gastronomy and the rich local heritage of fauna and flora. 








Most of the roads and paths that unwind in the Parco Nazionale d’Abruzzo’s nature areas are closed to vehicle traffic. Cars may only be used to get to the park and to travel between towns. Excursions and tours are meant for hiking unless they follow specific paths and trails created for bicycles, horses, mules and cross-country skies in the winter. There are short or long, easy or difficult nature paths for adults and children that start in picturesque towns and unwind in a spectacular landscape, such as the Pista dell’orso (bear path), il percorso sulle tracce degli animali misteriosi (path on the trail of mysterious animals), a path dedicated to the world of insects and the path in the kingdom of the chamois. The park is a protected area and therefore visitors should respect the environment to the best of their ability. It is prohibited to pick flowers, break branches or carve tree trunks. Local offices have a tourist map with about 150 ecological-tourist trails covering a total of 250 km. 








The Gran Sasso and Monti della Laga National Park is composed of the mountains of Gran Sasso, the Monti della Laga and the so-called Twin Mountains. The first ones show the typical features of the Dolomites, with high peaks, steep slopes and several high-altitude routes. From here, on particularly clear days, it is possible to see the Adriatic Sea, the Tyrrhenian Sea and the regions of Central Italy. Also in the vicinity are the Calderone Glacier and the plateau of Campo Imperatore, a large and beautiful high-altitude grassland. The area is rich in woods and streams, waterfalls and ponds. The Monti della Laga are soft and undulating, furrowed by many streams that flow into vast pine, beech and birch forests. 








A strong human presence marks the whole area of the park, but it is perfectly integrated with nature, as you can see in the numerous Middle-Age villages that, to this day, preserve their original appearance. The civilization of pastors has always characterized this area, as shown by dry stone walls, shelters, farms and rupestrian (rock) churches. More than 2,000 species of plants live in the different areas of the park, from prairies and pastures to woods. The undergrowth is rich in colors and the aromas of raspberries and wild orchids. As regards the wildlife, the Gran Sasso is considered the kingdom of the Abruzzo chamois. Not only, but deer, roe deer and the Apennine wolf - as well as many rare birds of prey, such as golden eagles, peregrine falcons and eagle owls - call the area home. ​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*The Gargano Promontory*
Apulia​

























The Gargano Promontory in Apulia, due to its shape, is considered to be “Italy’s buttress.” This promontory, projecting itself out into the Adriatic Sea, is almost entirely covered by a massive and mountainous carsic rock. Leafy vegetation, a crystalline sea, evocative places, a faithful people and the genuine tastes of this zone are its fundamental characteristics. One of nature’s jewels, it rests under the tutelage of the National Park, which also covers the Umbra Forest, the marine reserve of the Tremiti Islands and the coastal lakes of Lesina and Varano. This is the most extensive National Park in Italy, and it encloses a tract of vast biodiversity. Its naturalistic landscapes and pathways allow for the exploration and observation of rich plant life, where many animal and bird species live. Numerous touristic localities line the Gargano coast, offering vacations that focus on nature, culture, and the sea. The “door” to Gargano is Manfredonia, but on the way, stops at the Romanesque Churches of San Leonardo and Santa Maria di Siponto (both approximately a thousand years old) are a must for their historic and architectonic importance. 

Manfredonia rises on the Gulf of the same name; it is a city rich in monuments, beginning with the Swabian, Anjou, Aragonese Castle, commissioned by Manfredi of Sicily during the city’s founding. Today it is the seat of the archaeological museum that preserves the stele daunie (funerary momuments dating to 800-600 B.C., left by the Illyrian tribe, the Daune). The city also boasts numerous examples of religious architecture, among which are the Cathedral of Manfredonia and the Abbey of San Leonardo in Lama Volara. The area’s natural marvels also merit a visit, including the Scaloria Grotto and Lake Salso. Heading toward Vieste, the spectacularly rocky coast is marked by steep precipices and overhangs, giant white boulders, and tiny beaches accessible only from the sea.


























Next is Mattinata (whose name means “morning”), which features an enormous sandy beach, but is mostly immerged in a swathe of centuries-old olive tree groves. Not only olives, but almond trees define Mattinata - thus it is known varyingly as the “Land of Almonds” or the “White Butterfly of Gargano”. The latter is attributed to the peculiar form designed by the visual mix of white houses nestling in the hills. Then, the Bay of Zagare (or Orange Blossoms) follows, with its sea-stacks, and Pugnochiuso, a beloved local sea destination.








On the eastern side of the “buttress” is Vieste, a hopping touristic hub in Gargano: the sea here is, in a word, unforgettable, its waves lapping between two long, white-sand beaches. A rocky promontory dominates above, topped by a borgo, a labyrinth of tortuous stairways and winding streets and alleys, and white edifices and arches. A bishopric for centuries (from 918 to 1817), this enchanting village hosts a Romanesque-Apulian Cathedral – alone it is enough of a draw, but there is also the Castle (the Swabian Frederick II eventually restored them both) and the rock monolith (a natural obelisk), called “Pizzomunno”. Twenty-five meters high, Pizzomunno rises before “Castle” beach and is the symbol of Vieste.

















Those traveling the coast can also admire the trabucchi, or ancient installations equipped with long wooden arms to support fishnets. Continuing our journey, we come across Manacore - whose bay is considered to be one of the most evocative in Apulia – on the way to Peschici, a little town perched above a craggy rock, a sheer drop to the blue sea below. Its tight and narrow streets perambulate in front of and around the characteristic domed houses, all inside ancient walls. The trabucchi are also very typical for this area, but for a different reason: the same type of instrument was also erected as a means for defense against 16th-Century pirates and corsairs, and therefore can be found among the ruins of various fortification towers. 








Moving even further along the coast we arrive at Rodi Garganico: gorgeous beaches and an immaculate sea make up this Apulian citrus capital, from which also emanates the perfume of its abundant almond trees. Sights and smells both are a true treat here, with panoramic views stretching to the Tremiti Islands, 140 km (87 mi) off the coast. Then Ischitella, where oil reigns, welcomes us, with its lofty view over the Adriatic Sea and the Lake of Varano, before we pass on to the medieval Vico del Gargano, also famous for its citrus production. Later, we reach the Umbra Forest, the green heart of Gargano, where we recommend a nocturnal excursion. Led by expert guides, you are in for an exhilarating experience, a unique way to enjoy the perfumes of the flora and the sounds of the fauna in this precious ecosystem. Towards the end of our journey is a brief itinerary tracing some of the zone’s places of faith: Monte Sant’Angelo, the oldest and most important religious center for Gargano, is where the Via Sacra Langobardorum begins, which unites numerous sanctuaries from Spain to Jerusalem. 








Subsequently, San Giovanni Rotondo is the city of the Holy Father Sanctuary, and not far off is San Marco in Lamis: preferred by pilgrims as a “pit-stop” on the road to Monte Sant’Angelo, it is home to the Sanctuary of St. Matthew. Another great way to see Gargano is by sea. Its beaches, bays and coves and grottoes are explorable by sail boat, motorized rafts and boats, and visitors can find several guided tours from which to choose. The sights are truly unforgettable.








In the summer of 1948, the great American playwright Arthur Miller visited Monte Sant’Angelo during his own Italian travels. He must have found inspiration there – he devoted 15 pages to it in a collection of short stories and narratives entitled I Don’t Need You Anymore (1951). A year later, he wrote Death of a Salesman, and it is said that Gargano had a great influence on even this beloved work. Cinephiles will also find interesting trivia attributed to the Gargano zone: for instance, the Island of San Domino, part of the Tremiti Islands, was the set for David Niven’s 1961 “The Guns of Navarone,” a historic film starring Gregory Peck and Anthony Quinn. 








To begin with the primi, visitors should not go without tasting the orecchiette (prepared with turnip flowers, perhaps), strascinati (a pasta similar to orecchiette), or cavatelli (pasta dumplings made of semolina flour), troccoli and fettuccine made with fresh egg pasta. The capital of hand-made pasta is Peschici, also noted for the quality of its oil. Here the pesce azzurro (blue fish, i.e. sardines, mackerel, anchovies) is tops, as well as the seafood (fried mussels and au gratin); oysters, along with diverse types of eel are also local specialties. Meat-eaters will enjoy the lamb and goat meat, while wild game is abundant. Some of the best vegetable products include legumes (beans and chickpeas), mushrooms, truffles and asparagus. Neither will sweet tooths go unsatisfied. Try the mostaccioli with figs, almonds, cinnamon and candied lemon peel covered in chocolate; copate (chocolate-filled hosts, characteristic of Monte Sant’Angelo); taralli (in versions sweet and salty); and farrata (product of Manfredonia, a sweet filled with fresh ricotta cheese, mint and cinnamon). Favored cheese products in Gargano come primarily from the Umbra Forest: burrino, caciocavallo, cacioricotta, mozzarella di bufala and the canestrato, the most traditional cheese here, and today marked D.O.P. (Denomination of Protected Origin). Wines: Gargano’s typical wines include the moscato and other high-quality wines from the town of Lesina. ​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Matera: the stones's city*
Basilicata








Touring Matera is like experiencing a forgotten past - you feel as though you are setting foot in a nativity scene when you visit this charming city in Lucania. It’s no coincidence it’s referred to as the second Bethlehem, and was the setting for Mel Gibson’s movie The Passion, and Pier Paolo Pasolini’s Il Vangelo secondo Matteo (The Gospel According to St. Matthew). In the 1950’s when the inhabitants who lived in the grottos dug out of the mountain were forced to abandon those dwellings to settle in modern districts, no one would have ever thought that those grottos - the Sassi - would have become the symbol of a reborn city. UNESCO added the Sassi of Matera to its list of World Heritage Sites in 1993, as a whole and millennial way of life to be preserved and handed down to our descendents. In fact, it was recognized as a model for living harmoniously with the environment while integrating with it and taking advantage of resources without disturbing the environment.








Geologists call it calcarenite and common folk refer to it as tuff: It’s the rock surrounding Matera that this land’s master craftsmen learned to work with in ancient times. This friable, adaptable material is abundant in the mountain that dominates the city, so it seemed only natural for the people from Matera to go up there and dig out that rock to build a home in it. The material that was extracted was processed to make the façade of the dwelling. After the first home, others were built until there was a network of houses, tunnels and alleyways passing over and in each other to become that magic place called Sassi - a gigantic sculpture, a miracle of town planning that has been recognized as a World Heritage Site. 



































​
Since then, several efforts have been made to restore them. Today a visit of the Sassi is a true journey into the past of these people. However, Matera is not just the Sassi. In fact the city encompasses several areas associated with different eras. The oldest one is in the Civita district, which due to its morphology, can be considered a natural fortress. The area is also home to the Romanesque duomo (cathedral) which was built around 1268-1270 on the acropolis. It houses many works of art including a Byzantine Madonna from the 13th century called Madonna della Bruna. The medieval Renaissance section is located along il Piano, on the outskirts of the Sassi. Finally, there is the new city, with very elegant buildings built by some of Italy’s most renowned architects. Matera has many churches from the 13th-19th centuries, with a large Baroque group, S. Giovanni, S. Domenico and the duomo being the oldest. 








​
In some way, Matera is the symbol of a rural civilization that has been able to keep its traditions alive. The most significant expression of rural art developed in the area of Matera is in the many churches dug out of the tuff, which often times are frescoed. They are scattered around the Murgia plateau or encompassed within the urban fabric of the Sassi of Matera. Make sure you visit the Parco Archeologico Storico Naturale della Murgia e delle Chiese Rupestri del Materano, which extends for over 8,000 hectares amongst the towns of Matera and Montescaglioso. At first sight, it appears to be a rocky desert dotted by low vegetation, carved out by deep canyons, steep precipices and shaped by the atmospheric events. Even in this inaccessible area with a seemingly desert appearance, nature has created a large number of plants and animals and man has left traces of his presence from prehistoric times to date. The oldest indications of this presence were discovered near the Pipistrelli grotto, which is located along a ravine that can be accessed from the Agna di Matera district. This grotto was dug out by the sea and has been lived in by man since the Upper Paleolithic period.

















Food and wine here varies; well-known items include bread and pasta products made with famous durum wheat from Matera. Bread is also often used to prepare dishes such as cialledda calda, with eggs, bay leaves, garlic and olives on cooked bread, and cialledda fredda, made with bread moistened with tomatoes and garlic. Local wine, DOC Matera, is also good and is made in several areas throughout the region using Aglianico, Sangiovese, Primitivo and Greco varieties, and Malvasia grapes from Basilicata.








Artisans still create small, unique masterpieces according to ancient secrets, using wood, tuff, papier-mâché and clay. Carpenters and engravers make furniture and objects that are typical of farm civilizations such as chests and wooden spoons. Ceramic artists make jugs, cups and a unique flask called a cuccù, which is made with multi-coloured terracotta.

















This ancient event can’t be missed. It has been uninterruptedly celebrated on July 2 since 1380, when Pope Urban VI, the former bishop of Matera, ordered the event. Celebrations begin with the procession of the shepherds, which accompanies a picture of the Madonna along the town’s main roads. After celebrating Holy Mass in the cathedral, the 18th-century statue of the Madonna della Bruna is hoisted on a cart, which is created each year by a local artist, and is escorted by horsemen in costume. The cart is then attacked and destroyed in a few seconds by a large crowd, when everyone tries in any way possible to get a piece of the cart, which is supposed to bring good luck for an entire year. Celebrations conclude with fireworks that light up the Sassi and the Murgia grottos.​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*The Amalfi Coast and its town*
Campania








​
The blue of the sea, the green of the Mediterranean maquis and the hues of citrus fruits spreading out over terraced cultivations blend with the typical architecture in order to create one of the most beautiful itineraries in Italy: the Costiera Amalfitana. The tortuous street slips over deep gorges and runs down toward the beach and climbs up again along a sequence of breathtaking views: an extremely unique scenery designed by bays, inlets, cliffs and small villages engrafted onto the mountain. A picturesque interlacing of alleys and stairways overlooks the sea with all its extraordinary colors reflecting the enchanting landscape of Amalfi, the towns proffers innumerable testimonies of its glorious past as a Maritime Republic. 

Overlooking the Tyrrhenian Sea, the Amalfi Coast extends in the Gulf of Salerno and includes some of its most famous places, from Positano to Ravello and naturally Amalfi. The road unwinds like a balcony suspended between the cobalt-blue sea and the slopes of the Lattari Mountains along alternating valleys and promontories between small bays, beaches and terraces cultivated with citruses, vineyards and olive groves. It’s a unique place that has been included in UNESCO’s list of World Heritage Sites.


























Our journey starts in Salerno, a wonderful city in the homonymous gulf of the Tyrrhenian Sea between the Amalfi Coast, the Sele plain and the Cilento area (to the south), in the spot in which the Irno Valley opens towards the sea. To get a feel for it, take a stroll along the Lungomare Trieste seaside promenade and visit the medieval d’Arechi castle dominating Salerno from above.

















​
Vietri sul Mare is 3 km away. It extends inwards from the coast, while the Marina area overlooks the sea. This marvellous town is the cradle of majolica artwork and it’s no coincidence that the dome of the splendid church of San Giovanni Battista and the façade of the Archconfraternity of Annunziata e del Rosario is covered with these colourful ceramic works of art.


























​
The fishing villages of Cetara and Maiori - among the most popular seaside resorts for their fine-sand beach - boast churches whose domes are finished with majolica tiles (respectively the church of San Pietro and the church of Santa Maria a Mare). However, make sure to tour the extremely scenic point of Capo d’Orso (Bear’s Cape) and the abbey of Santa Maria de Olearia dug out in the rock , which are before Maiori. Then head inland from Maiori towards Tramonti, land of master pizza makers. However, if you continue along the coast, you’ll come to Minori, which is considered heaven on the coast thanks to its airy, fresh climate. Atrani is not at all involved in mass tourism, and therefore its seafaring authenticity has remained intact.

























































































​
There is a turnoff here for Ravello, which is nestled at 350 m asl. Its elegant villas have made it one of the coast’s most enchanting towns: The gardens and panoramic viewpoints at Villa Rufolo and Villa Cimbrone are absolutely breathtaking. Heading down towards the sea is the town of Amalfi, the ancient Maritime Republic after which the coast was named. The Arab-Sicilian cathedral of Sant’Andrea Apostolo - rebuilt in Baroque style in the 1700’s - with its marvellous flight of steps and charming cloister must be toured. After having crossed delightful Praiano, you’ll reach Positano, a holiday resort since Roman times with its white houses heading down towards the sea and surrounding the church of Santa Maria Assunta (its dome also has majolica tiles).












































Its little alleyways are typical and have numerous shops where local crafts can be purchased, along with the flights of steps taking people from the top part of town down to the beach. Among the most important beaches are Spiaggia Grande and Spiaggia di Fornillo, which can both be reached on foot; La Porta, Arienzo and San Pietro Laurito beaches can all be reached by boat. The road to Sorrento which is then wedged in and takes travellers to Sant’Agata dei Due Golfi (the due golfi or two gulfs being Naples and Salerno) is quite charming. 

Lastly, Sorrento - the city of citruses - embraces the Gulf of Naples, the ideal starting point for a trip to Capri, Ischia, Naples, Ercolano and Pompeii. This town extends harmoniously on a high tufaceous sheer terrace dominating the sea from 50 metres asl, surrounded by lush vegetation. The old town centre still has ancient traces of Roman origin and is surrounded on one side by 16th-century walls. It is also home to the cathedral (rebuilt in the 15th century) and its Neo-Gothic façade, and the Church of St. Francis of Assisi, with a significant 14th-century cloister and Arab-style portico. Visitors should also visit the Correale museum, take a stroll in the park where they will enjoy a magnificent view of the gulf, and take a tour of Punta del Capo, which is the location of the ruins of what is believed to be the villa of Pollio Felice (1st century AD). A short detour is a must, towards the hamlets of Nerano, Marina del Cantone and the renowned Ieranto bay, which although are part of Massa Lubrense located on the Sorrento stretch of coast, overlook the Gulf of Salerno and are considered some of the most popular seaside resorts on the Amalfi coast. In particular, Ieranto bay is a true natural paradise, where access by all motor boats is absolutely prohibited. The bay can be reached by taking a path that starts out in Nerano. 


















Another less well-known but charming route crosses the nature reserve of the Mulini Valley (or Ferriere Valley), just outside Amalfi, at the beginning of which is Amalf’s Museo della Carta (Paper Museum) in an old paper mill from the 1300’s. People from Amalfi learned how to process paper from the Arabs starting in the 1100’s, and soon they had the monopoly of production in Europe, so much so that paper from Amalfi is still renowned and exported abroad. 
Pablo Picasso, Luigi Pirandello, Roberto Rossellini, Vittorio De Sica and Elizabeth Taylor went for walks in Positano. Rudolph Nureyev purchased the Li Galli islands in front of Positano, making the villa of choreographer Leonida Massine his refuge. Actress Anna Magnani had a house in the Gulf of Furore. Goethe described the coast as charming, Giovanni Boccaccio immortalized it in his Decameron, Richard Wagner and Edvard Grieg composed Parsifal and Peer Gynt in Ravello, where Greta Garbo, Henrik Ibsen, Joan Mirò, William Turner, Edward M. Forster, Virginia Wolf, David Herbert Lawrence, Graham Greene, André Gide, Gore Vidal, Arturo Toscanini, Leonard Bernstein and Mstislav Rostropovich also stayed. The Kennedys, Aristotele Onassis, Sofia Loren, Gianni Agnelli and Caroline of Monaco adored Conca dei Marini beach. Lord Byron, John Keates, Walter Scott, Charles Dickens and Neapolitan tenor Enrico Caruso stayed in Sorrento, which was part of the Grand Tour starting the 19 century. 




































Majolica ware and colourful pottery are quite characteristic and many of these products replicate the image of the Sfusato Amalfitano, the typical lemon cultivated on the coast and protected by the PGI mark (protected geographical indication).


























​
Recipes for fish dishes include spaghetti with short-necked clams, soups, fried anchovies, swordfish roulades, small octopus with sauce and peppered mussels. Also try Sorrento dumplings, spaghetti with walnuts and cream horns.Local cheese products are also well-known: Mozzarella served plain or roasted on lemon leaves and filled ravioli seasoned with melted butter and lemon rind. Every good meal must be completed with a glass of limoncello. This is a traditional liqueur distilled from the rind of lemons only cultivated here. Sweets include Santa Rosa, a traditional puff pastry filled with ricotta and dried-fruit custard, with black-cherry marmalade. Quality wine: Cilento.​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Ferrara and the House of Este*
Emilia Romagna


















​
The city of Ferrara rises on the banks of the Po di Volano River, in the southern plain of Emilia. Over the centuries, this magnificent city has been able to maintain the great prestige it experienced during the era of the House of Este. In fact, the Este family is attributed with the ambitious urban project (defined Herculean Addition) that transformed Ferrara from a medieval citadel into a true Renaissance masterpiece. The great season of the House of Este started in 1391 with the foundation of the university, and it grew to such an extent that the Este court was involved at the most important European levels. 

















​
Humanists and artists the likes of Leon Battista Alberti, Piero della Francesca and Tiziano came to the city. Great scholars such as Boiardo, Ariosto and Tasso also wrote excellent versus to pay homage to the Dukes of Este. Ercole I of Este pushed for the urban plans, which still capture the Renaissance spirit and that charming merger between the old and new. UNESCO recognition and inclusion in its list of World Heritage Sites comes for the most part from the Herculean Addition. 






























































​
The old town centre is one of the best preserved examples of a medieval city, dotted with several monuments, churches, cloisters, large green areas, historic buildings and palazzos, starting with the Estense castle. Built on the wishes of Niccolò II of Este in 1385, the castle was a square brick defensive fortress with 4 towers and was surrounded by a moat filled with water. During the seignory of Ercole I of Este, the castle became the residence of the court and was embellished with elegant balconies and another floor covered with a sloping roof, and the towers were refined.












































The courtyard was frescoed with portraits of all the Este ancestors. Several medieval rooms can be toured, including the ducal flats, kitchens and prisons. Prior to the Estense castle, the residence of the Dukes of Este was Palazzo Municipale, the current seat of the Town Hall. Started in 1245, the building took on its current size at the end of the 15th century, however a façade was restored in Neo-Gothic style in the 1900’s. An inner walkway (Via Coperta) connects it to the Estense castle. Once you have crossed the main entrance (called Volto del Cavallo, it has a bronze statue on either side of it), you gain access to the marvellous ducal courtyard (Piazza del Municipio). Inside, several finely decorated rooms can be toured. 

One of the most charming places in this new monumental area was the so-called Quadrivio degli Angeli intersection formed by Palazzo dei Diamanti, Palazzo Prosperi-Sacrati and Palazzo Turchi di Bagno.












































Built between 1493 and 1503, Palazzo dei Diamanti was initially a residence for the Este family, and for the Marquis of Villa starting in 1641. Today it is home to the art gallery and civic university. Its uniqueness is its diamond-tip shaped rusticated exterior façade (after which the palazzo was named) which creates magnificent perspective effects. The ornamental elements and floral decorations are also impressive. Inside is a typical Renaissance courtyard with a cloister and marble well.








Designed around 1492, Palazzo Turchi di Bagno is a linear building whose characteristic is the white stone corner pilaster with a double row of Corinthian capitals. It belonged to the Bagno family in 1933, when it was transferred to the military state property. The palazzo, which was damaged during WWII, was later restored. Today, it is the seat of the Department of Biology and Evolution and of the Piero Leonardi Museo di Paleontologia e Preistoria museum. It’s the oldest palazzo of the Herculean Addition built in the typical Renaissance style from Ferrara. Its monumental Venetian-style portal is famous, with a white marble balcony upheld by cupids sitting on the trabeation.

















Another building worth mentioning is Palazzo Schifanoia, built on the wishes of Alberto d’Este in 1385 and expanded later. Its façade has a large well-sculpted portal. Take a tour of the 14th-century wing the site of various art collections. One of the most important frescoes from the 15th century can be admired in the Salone dei Mesi room. Don’t miss the Sala delle Virtu’ room next to it, with its charming painted golden ceiling caissons depicting the cardinal and theological virtues by Domenico di Paris (15th century).


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Aquileia: on the rail of the Roman Empire*
Friuli Venezia Giulia








This is a treasure chest of history and beauty in Friuli Venezia Giulia. Traces of the magnificent Roman Empire are here in Aquileia, a bulwark against invasion by barbarian people, starting point for expeditions and military conquests and large trading hub. Just think - it became the capital of the Augustan region X Regio Venetia et Histria under the dominion of Caesar Augustus, as it was the fourth largest city on the peninsula for number of inhabitants. The ancient cardo (north-south oriented street), forum ruins, civilian basilica, mausoleum, thermal baths and city walls make Aquileia one of the most important existing testimonials of ancient Roman grandeur. Indeed, the city was one of the largest and most prosperous political and administrative towns in the Empire and in light of its state of conservation, is still a very important example of that civilization in the Mediterranean - so much so that it was added to UNESCO’s list of World Heritage Sites in 1998 (and also because of the decisive role it played in spreading the Catholic religion). 



























​
This little town located on the banks of the Naissa River (once used to transport exotic goods) was built up along the lagoon section west of Trieste. It was founded by the Romans in 181 BC as a defence against threats by the Gauls. The ruins of its Roman river port are amazing and include a quay that is 400 metres long, with two docking levels and landing stages with steps (1st century AD). 







































































Aquileia owes its good fortune to the numerous roads linking its port with a rich and vast hinterland. This marvellous place and city has a significant archaeological heritage, which can be explored in the town’s 3 museums: Museo Archeologico Nazionale (with many documents dating back to the Roman Era, productions by craftsmen and finds from the ancient city), Museo Paleocristiano (where the ruins of a large ecclesiastical building are kept) and Museo Civico del Patriarcato (which protects sacred wooden and metal reliquaries). 








































































The Basilica Patriarcale is of significant artistic and cultural importance. It is not quite in the centre of town, but rather is to the side of Via Sacra, overlooking Piazza del Capitolo together with its baptistery and majestic bell tower. The oldest nucleus is formed by the Aule Paleocristiane (Early Christian rooms), which were built in the 4th century AD by Bishop Teodoro with the support of Emperor Constantine. They are the lasting proof of the decisive role the city played in spreading the Christian religion of the early Middle Ages. The floor mosaics both inside and outside the basilica are magnificent. The basilica also provides access to the Cripta degli Affreschi (crypt of the frescoes) decorated with rare Byzantine frescoes.


































































































​
Damage caused by the earthquake in 988 forced the then Patriarch Poppone to carry out radical restorations in 1031 in Roman style, with Carolingian-Ottonian influences, which culminated with the construction of the great Palazzo Patriarcale (later destroyed) and the majestic bell tower, which is over 70 meters high and dominates the Friulian countryside. After further restorations following the earthquake in 1348, the last significant work on the basilica was carried out in the 16th century when Venetian craftsmen and carpenters were called to make the impressive wooden ceiling that can still be admired today. Lastly, any visit should include a tour of the cemetery of the soldiers who fell in WWI, which is located just behind the basilica.

















​
The "A tavola con gli antichi romani" food event takes places between August and September and allows participants to fully enjoy typical dishes from ancient Roman gastronomy. While participants are tasting the food, a guide illustrates the various recipes and analyzes Roman traditions and customs.​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*The Park of Castelli Romani*
Lazio








Villages, ancient towns, villas, medieval castles, archaeological ruins animate the Regional Park of the Castelli Romani, in the surrounds of Rome. Placed on the Alban Hills, in the past this was the favorite resort of the noble families of the capital and of the popes. 9500 hectares of protected land, where live many animal species, such as badgers, martens, peregrine falcons, porcupines, and especially the wolf, which plays a key role in this ecosystem. There are 16 municipalities that are part of the Park of the Castelli Romani, however, to have an exhaustive panorama of the area you can organize a tour in six of them. 





















































You can start from Lanuvio, a medieval village that is located near Velletri. The center of this village is enclosed by walls in peperino, through which, you will enter into an ancient atmosphere, thanks to the perfect state of preservation of houses, palaces and churches. Walking through the streets and alleys, you will reach the fourteenth-century fortress, with two striking cylindrical overlapping towers, in the past was a jail, now is the municipal wine shop. Here you can taste the fine Doc wines of the Lanugini hills and you can admire the interesting exhibition of instruments used for agriculture and wine-making. 































































You can not miss the Baronial Mansion of the fifteenth century, built by the Colonna family and the nearby fountain of the Scogli, designed by Carlo Fontana in 1675, the medieval collegiate church of Santa Maria Maggiore, restored in the seventeenth century, Loreto bridge, built in peperino, dated around the second century BC, and the Church of Madonna delle Grazie, dating back to the sixteenth century that retains the painting that each year is carried in procession as a sign of devotion. Roses lovers can not miss the fair-market, "Lanuvio in Pink", on May the 1, where you can see over one hundred varieties of old, modern, and English roses.

















From Lanuvio, along a scenic road you get in Genzano di Roma, a picturesque town placed along the Via Appia, on an outer slope of the crater lake of Nemi.

















The historic center is rich in history and art, including the eighteenth-century Palazzo Sforza Cesarini surrounded by an huge park, the Capuchin church of the seventeenth century and the church of the Holy Trinity. The three main streets, called "the trident of Bacchus", start from Piazza Fiasconi: the first is via Garibaldi, which leads to the route of Lake Nemi, the others are via Buozzi and via Berardi, through which you reach the church of Santa Maria della Cima. Via Berardi, in occasion of the feast of Corpus Domini, is completely covered by an artistic flower carpet of about 2000 m², becomes the protagonist of the ancient and famous event of Infiorata.








































































​
Through the Via Appia you reach Ariccia, artistic treasure of the Castelli Romani. Here you can visit one of the finest architectural examples of European Baroque, by Gian Lorenzo Bernini and Carlo Fontana: The monumental complex of Piazza di Corte. The complex includes: the Chigi Palace, with its rich halls and stucco decorations, precious antiques, as well as the ornaments of the walls made by original leather of Cordova, the large park surrounding it, and the Collegiate Church of Santa Maria Assunta, inspired by the Pantheon in Rome.




































Two other religious complexes worth a visit: the Sanctuary of Santa Maria di Galloro and the deconsecrated church of San Nicola in Bari. For food lovers we remind that this country is famous for its "fraschette" where you can taste the delicious Ariccia pork. After crossing the famous bridge of Ariccia, a monumental viaduct sixty metres high and built by Pope Pius IX, and continuing for two kilometers you will arrive in Albano Laziale. 








Picturesque village that lies on the volcanic Alban Hills and on the shores of Lake Albano, famous, thanks to the majestic Cathedral of St. Pancras in the Baroque style, and to the many finds of Roman times: the Romanesque church of Santa Maria of circular shape, the door Pretoria, with three openings in lava stone, the Cisternone, underground storage built by Septimius Severus and still used for water supply of the city, the Roman amphitheater, the tomb of the Horatii and Curiatii, a majestic building of parallelepiped shape built in tuff, known as the tomb of the legendary heroes.








​
The catacombs of St. Senatore and the Civic Museum are worth a visit. The Catacombs date back to the third century and represent the largest suburban cemeteries. In the Civic Museum, housed in the luxurious villa Ferrajoli, are collected valuable finds that date back to prehistory and protohistory.












































Another stop of the tour of Park of the Castelli Romani is Castel Gandolfo. This village overlooking Lake Albano is the holiday destination of popes, cardinals and prelates of the Roman Curia, who stayed in the former residence of the Savelli, transformed by Urban VII in 1623 into a Papal palace. In the Residence Savelli there is the most important astronomical observatory, known as "the Vatican observatory." 








In the country there are numerous valuable monuments: the church of St. Thomas of Villanova, by Gian Lorenzo Bernini, the sixteenth-century Roman gate, the majestic villa Clodius, built in the Republican period, the Baths of Diana, created under Domitian. Interest and beautiful are also the remains of ancient villas of Castel Gandolfo, as the Albanum Domitiani, the country house of the emperor Domitian; villa Barberini and Villa Cybo, connected by a bridge and a lodge to the papal palace.

















​
From Castel Gandolfo, crossed the "Wine Country", Marino, you reach the last point of this journey: Frascati. The town is famous thanks to its villas built by the papal nobility since the sixteenth century for rapresentative delegation and summer holiday residences. These beautiful villas, built by the most prestigious architects and artists of the sixteenth and seventeenth centuries, are surrounded by cultivated land, forests and scenic gardens.

















Others famous villas are: Villa Aldobrandini, Villa Falconieri, Villa Torlonia, Villa Mercede, Villa Grazioli and Villa Mondragone. The Regional Park of the Castelli Romani (Parco Regionale dei Castelli Romani) organizes tours in some of these villas, according to its annually programm.


















If you want to visit the Regional Park of the Castelli Romani you can use different thematic routes on foot. 



































​
The historical archeology route, through the valley of Lake Nemi, which leads to the temple of Diana and the Museum of ships; the landscape route between the Tuscolani mountains, which offers beautiful spring blooms of orchids, broom and hawthorns; the natural itinerary "The shores of Lake Albano" which starts from the Capuchin monastery and continues to Lake Albano and finally the historical and archaeologica routes "The old Tuscolo" and discover of the ancient city of Muscolo, founded in the seventh century BC.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*The Cinque Terre National Park and Porto Venere*
Liguria








A trip from Levanto to Lerici in the magnificent and intact Ligurian scenario of the Cinque Terre is truly a special experience. It’s an authentic venture into the magic of multicoloured historic villages situated in a spectacular vertical position overlooking the seaside, on steep land where vineyards reign. This is a marvellous trip to the towns in the protected area of the Parco Nazionale delle Cinque Terre, which has been declared a UNESCO World Heritage Site.


























Our journey starts in Levanto, whose old town centre is home to true architectural wonders such as the 13th-century Gothic church of Sant’Andrea or the 13th-century municipal loggia.































































The trip continues along a steep jagged coast overhanging the sea, with inaccessible vineyards created in the rock. The area is divided into 5 seaside and agricultural villages enriched with colours, simplicity and charm. The first true stop in the Cinque Terre is Monterosso, a well-known tourist destination embellished with elegant villas and a large beach. The old town centre, whose narrow alleys clamber up the hill, is home to the Gothic parish church of San Giovanni Battista and the 17th-century church of San Francesco, which is connected to the convent of the Capuchins. This is also where the literary park dedicated to local poet Eugenio Montale is situated.





















































​
Next is Vernazza and its charming marina, which is surrounded by the medieval little town and its characteristic little piazza, two Genoese lookout towers and the enchanting Gothic two-storey church dedicated to Santa Margherita d’Antiochia. 








Just a short distance away at 100 m asl is Corniglia, a village perched on the ridge of a promontory and connected to the beach by a stairway with 365 steps. This town - which is traditionally dedicated to vineyard cultivation - offers visitors a marvellous view.









The enormous black cliff overlooking the sea and home to Manarola - which is known for wine and oil production - with its colourful houses seemingly coming out of the rock also makes a big impact. 

















The last town in the Cinque Terre, and heart of the homonymous park, is Riomaggiore, a picturesque fishing village with tall, narrow, pastel-coloured houses and alternating light and darkness coming from the tight alleyways.








Once you have left the protected area, make sure to stop in Porto Venere. 


















​
This characteristic and famous holiday destination in Liguria is the perfect example of the combination of nature and architecture: From its seaside promenade framing the marina to the infinite range of colours of its narrow houses, steep stairways and narrow alleys, and the Bocche promontory where the church of San Pietro stands out (from the Early Christian Period and renovated in Gothic style). 

















Take a tour of the sanctuary of Madonna Bianca, also called parish church of San Lorenzo, which was built in the 12th century in Romanesque style and was later renovated and expanded. Don’t miss the impressive Doria castle and military fortress. The 3 islands of Palmaria (destination for boat tours visiting the Azzurra grotto), Tino and Tinetto, which are part of the Parco Regionale di Porto Venere, are in front of Porto Venere.


























Our journey continues towards La Spezia, where you should visit the abbey of Santa Maria Assunta, which has a very interesting artistic heritage, the Amedeo Lia museum and the Museo Tecnico Navale museum of the Italian Navy. 












































The last stop is in Lerici in the so-called Gulf of Poets (that is the Gulf of La Spezia, which was chosen by Byron and Shelley as a holidays resort). The town stands out for its stairways, alleyways and impressive military castle. Make sure to go for a stroll along the seaside promenade and to tour the oratory of San Rocco with its 14th-century bell tower, and the church of San Francesco to see its precious works of art.


















Visit the Parco delle Cinque Terre by train. It’s the most practical and environmentally-friendly means and connects all the towns from Levanto to Riomaggiore. A Cinque Terre Card Treno offers unlimited use for travel between the towns and many other special offers. 




































One of the most romantic and famous paths in the world is between Manarola and Riomaggiore: The Via dell’Amore which is only for pedestrian traffic and was dug out of the rocky boulders halfway up the hill overlooking the sea. There are benches dug out of the rock and a scenic viewpoint with facilities along the path. An alternative for sports enthusiasts are the difficult paths (equipped with facilities), which clamber up amidst the promontories. The Cinque Terre can also be admired from the sea (hop on a boat in Porto Venere that stops at the different towns).








Each year on the Saturday before the Ascension, the Festival of Lemons is celebrated in Monterosso. It has food and wine stands, music, entertainment, literary and art contests and prizes for the largest citrus fruit. 

















San Venerio is celebrated on the island of Tino on 13 September: The statue of the saint is brought in a boat procession from La Spezia to the island. The San Venerio hermitage - which is normally closed to the public - can be visited on this occasion. In July, Lerici celebrates its patron saint, Sant’Erasmo. Porto Venere organizes the theatre event Teatro Donna in August in the charming church of San Pietro, which overlooks the sea. Inland, Sarzana hosts the important Mostra Mercato Nazionale dell’Antiquariato antique show in the Firmafede fortress, in August. 








On 19 March, La Spezia celebrates St. Joseph with a large fair, while on the first Sunday in August, it puts on the palio race of the 13 seaside villages, which includes parades, allegorical floats and fireworks. ​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Milan: fashion and design*
Lombardy













































Fashion and design: these are just a couple of the artistic forms that have made Italy famous, and for which the City of Milan plays a fundamental role. Important fairs, exhibits and trade shows show off the latest in these sectors that are also vitally-important to the country’s economy. 



























​
The calendar of events begins with MACEF (January 24-27), the International Home Show that takes place every six months. Highly appreciated by both critics and the public, MACEF puts Italian excellence, creativity and innovation in home design on display. As in the years before, this edition includes those brands that have made history in the home design sector (from international names to the prestigious companies working in small series productions).






























































































































































































































































































































































​
The event involves a rich, diversified exhibit offering that is grouped into six sectors: Tableware and Kitchenware; Home Decor; Silver, Bijoux, Gold; Fashion & Accessories; Gifts; and Trade & Big Volume. Naturally, the most important is the Tableware and Kitchenware sector, in which ideas, shapes and colors take over the exhibition area. As always, the event includes an eventat Milan's Museo della Scienza e della Tecnica (Museum of Science and Technique) dedicated to the separate collection of different kinds of household waste, as well as sampling opportunities at select restaurants and showroom presentations.



























​
Fashion succedes home design at MILANO UNICA (February 6-8), the bi-annual textiles and accessories trade fair for the best in Italian and European production. The event is also associated with the spectacular representation of Excelsior at La Scala Theatre. This choreographic, historic, fantastic and allegorical performance in two parts (originally presented in this very place in 1881) celebrates the triumph of the Enlightenment and civilization's advancement over Obscurantism. MILANO UNICA tends to open the season of fashion events that take place in town February through March. The first is the 6th edition of MI, Milano Prêt-à-Porter, which will take place at FieraMIlanoCity February 23-25. 

It is a unique opportunity for the most representative Made in Italy brands and emerging designers. This event, created in the name of quality, research and tradition, has always been a reference point for industry exhibitors, buyers and the press from all around the world. Unquestionable protagonists of the event are the autumn/winter 2013-2014 women’s clothing and accessories collections. The fair is divided into three exhibition areas, each of which symbolizes a lifestyle and precise code of appearance. Iconic is an area dedicated to dressing up and includes historic brands. Stream is the space showing functional, sporty daily elegance, while Hothouse is the area reserved for young, contemporary style. 








Then, three events take place in March, all associated with the international world of fashion. The first is MIPEL, the international leather goods fair (handbags, luggage, bags, wallets and all the requisite leather accessories), and an international leader in the industry. This event (which began in 1962) takes place every year in March and September (from March 3-6, 2013 and September 15-18, 2013). It is organized in the futuristic Fiera Milano district and respectively presents the autumn/winter and next spring/summer collections. For those wanting to discover the trends in leather bags and accessories and admire the creativity of craftsmen and industrialists from all over Italy and from abroad, this is the event to attend. 


























The MICAM SHOEVENT also takes place during the same dates in the Rho fair district. Like its contemporary events, this leading international show is a preview of shoe collections for the subsequent year. During the fair, MICAM organizes a series of very interesting events both in the fair district and in prestigious locations throughout Milan. 

Finally, FieraMilano also hosts another important event associated with fashion (from March 3-6): MIFUR, the international fur and leather exhibition (only open to trade operators).
































































































































































































































































































​
April is the month of the well-known Salone Internazionale del Mobile home furniture show. Together with the associated events (including the cultural-artistic event Fuorisalone), it has become a primary player in the world of furnishings. This show (which also takes place in Rho) presents the most important and innovative proposals, ideas and concepts for furniture, home decor and objets d'art. The most prestigious interior and exterior home furniture manufacturers participate, as do the manufacturers of household appliances and materials (both decorative and structural).






















































​
Finally, there is a separate area for one of Milan’s most well-known events: Milan Fashion Week, whose two annual editions (September-October and February-March) are the most important meeting point between prêt-à-porter and trade operators. The runway shows provide the city with a sophisticated example of the perfect combination between creativity and organization. Organized by the Camera Nazionale della Moda Italiana (National Chamber for Italian Fashion) against the charming background of the new Fashion Hub in Piazza Mercanti, it includes some 170 fashion shows and presentations that not only promote the fashion brands that have made Made in Italy famous worldwide, but also presents new talents in the world of fashion. 































































​
Milan is the nerve center for the Italian economy, where winning ideas are combined with trendy products and the mastery of ancient trades. The combination of exhibitions - accompanied by the opportunity to tour places of culture and shopping, in addition to enjoying aperitivo (happy hour) or the restaurants for which Milan is famous - makes a stop in the Lombard Capital a must.​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*The sanctuary of Loreto*
Marches








The splendid City of Loreto, tucked inside the countryside of the Marches Region, owes its fame to the sanctuary where the Santa Casa della Vergine Maria (Shrine of the Holy House of the Virgin Mary) is preserved and venerated. It is a holy place defined by Pope John Paul II as “the true Marian heart of Christianity.” The sanctuary has been one of the most important pilgrimage sites for the Catholic faith for centuries, having been visited by approximately 200 saints and beatified persons, as well as by numerous Popes.








​
According to ancient tradition, and today substantiated by historical and archaeological research, the Santa Casa is the house from Nazareth where the Virgin Mary was born, educated, and where she received the Annunciation. The house was composed of one room in masonry, with three walls in stone placed so as to enclose a rock cavern. This cavern is worshipped by pilgrims who flock to Nazareth, that is to the Basilica of the Annunciation, while the three stone walls, as legend has it, were brought to Italy (first passing through Illyria) by crusaders expelled from Palestine in 1291. The walls arrived in Loreto in 1294. Not only, but documents and archaeological excavations have continued to reinforce the hypothesis that the walls of the Santa Casa were transported to Loreto by ship, an initiative undertaken by the Angeli Family, nobles who ruled over Epirus at the time. 

Indeed, one document dating back to 1294 (recently discovered), testifies that Niceforo Angeli, despot of Epirus, in offering his daughter Ithamar’s hand in marriage to Philip of Taranto (son of the King of Naples, Charles II of Anjou), gave the Prince a dowry that included such treasures as the “holy stones taken from the Home of our Lady the Virgin Mother of God”. In order to protect these humble stone walls, and to receive the ever-larger masses of pilgrims visiting the sacred relic, construction works on the magnificent Sanctuary of Loreto were begun in the mid-15th Century. 

















Some of the most prized works here are the marble paneling of the Santa Casa’s walls, commissioned by Julius II and realized on Bramante’s design from 1507. It is considered one of the greatest sculptural masterpieces from the Renaissance. 

Since its beginnings, great artists have adorned the Sanctuary one after the other through the centuries: from Cristoforo Roncalli (so-called Pomarancio), painter of the Treasury Room and the cupola; to Francesco Selva, who decorated the Sacristy Atrium; and Tiburzio Vergelli, architect of the majestic Baptistry. As a result, the sanctuary’s fame diffused rapidly throughout the world, and it became a privileged destination for millions of pilgrims. 








​
As the works drew to their conclusion, then, it was Carlo Maderno who created the fountain in the Piazza del Santuario (1600), while the feat of the bell tower on the Basilica’s left side is attributed to Luigi Vanvitelli (1700). 

















The entire City of Loreto, immersed in the tranquility of the Marches’s quiet rolling hills, rose up around the Sanctuary della Santa Casa, constructed on a hill that offers a spectacular panorama touching both the sea near Monte Conero and the Umbro-Marches Apennine Mountain Chain. 

Today Loreto beckons to thousands of tourists – not just Catholics – for its grandiosity as a trove containing invaluable treasures. 
Besides the importance of the Santa Casa as object of pilgrim devotion, this site represents an authentic sacred art anthology that includes architectonic, sculptural, and painting master works by some of the most celebrated names in art history. 








And the beautiful, charming borgo that developed around the Basilica offers remarkably-evocative vistas, externally and internally, e.g. the Museum-Painting Gallery in Piazza del Santuario featuring canvases by masterful Venetian painter Lorenzo Lotto.

















​
Thus, Loreto equals pilgrimage site, tourist locality and gracious city of art set amidst gorgeous scenery.

















​
Finally, worth noting is the Macerata-Loreto Pilgrimage, in existence since 1978 (when John Paul II became Pope): on this route thousands of pilgrims travel on foot every year, from Macerata to Loreto’s Sanctuary. Approximately half of the pilgrims originate from the Region of The Marches itself – the rest arrive in Macerata from all over Italy and various parts of Europe (particularly Belgium, Spain, Portugal, the republics of the former Yugoslavia, as well as Albania, Switzerland, and Germany).​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Diamond of Alba: the white truffle*
Piedmont



































​
If someone asks you: "Do you know tuber magnatum pico?", maybe your reply would not be immediate, but you would probably know for sure the one called white truffle. It is actually the same product: it is the most valuable truffle type, both from a gastronomic and a purely economic point of view. In fact, because of the very high cost, it is considered as a precious diamond. 


























Surely among the most popular ones is the white truffle of Alba (CN), a town located in the province of Cuneo in Piedmont region, which holds the record for the oldest White Truffle Fair which takes place between October and November. 

















​
A fair full of events, involving citizens and tourists, which reaches its climax on November 13th with the Worldwide Auction Sale of the White Truffles of Alba, which takes place precisely in the Hall of Masks in the Castle of Grinzane. Thanks to a satellite connection other cities around the world (in the past years cities such as Paris, Hong Kong, Moscow, Las Vegas, London, Munich in Bavaria, Tokyo, New York, Los Angeles and Hollywood also took part in the event) attend the live auction. Since its beginning, the event has been conceived as an unmissable international event and over the years has been characterised by the participation of many VIPs, from athletes such as Joe di Maggio to film directors as Alfred Hitchcock, and from King Farouk to actors such as Ugo Tognazzi, Alain Delon, Gerard Depardieu and many others.



























This can be considered a world-record holder auction, as for instance in the 2010 edition 13 truffles have been purchased for a total of 307,200 euros, and it is specifically aimed at increasing awareness of the white truffle of Alba at a national and international level. The two most valuable ones have been sold one in Hong Kong for 105,000 euros and the other one in Grinzane for 100,000 euros. Hong Kong won at auction the most valuable truffle also in 2009, a sample of 750 grams, sold for 100,000 euros.

Not everyone knows that to invert the idea that the truffle has a unique élite target, people in charge of the event decided to give the most part of the money raised from the auction to charity: scholarships and charitable organisations and institutions at national and international level. Furthermore, it is worth pointing out that before November 13th, tha date of the the famous auction, the town of Alba is a flurry of appointments and initiatives, starting with the Truffle World Market event, where visitors can find many types of certified truffles. In fact, the truffles on sale are analysed and certified by a monitoring committee, which acts as a consumers' desk, operating throughout the exhibition's opening hours and to whom the purchasers can refer at any time.


































































































As a setting of the event is the Food and Wine Exhibition called AlbaQualità: more than a hundred stalls where tourists can not only buy, but also simply enjoy all the typical flavours from the areas of Langa and Roero: from home made pastry to cheese and cured meats. However, the fine wines of this magnificent land will be the real protagonists of the event: Barolo, Barbaresco, Roero, Nebbiolo, Dolcetto, Barbera, Favorita, Arneis and Moscato, all fine wines that have made the Langhe area famous at international level.








​
An infinite number of products that make the lands that produce them even more special: one more reason to visit this fascinating area of Piedmont region.​


----------



## NWTS (Sep 24, 2013)

The best thread i have ever seen on SSC. Thank you so much. :bow:


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

^^
Thank to you


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*The Molise of taste*
Molise








Mountains and their wild beauty concealing archaeological sites, hills marked by intensely-cultivated wheat fields, olive groves and vineyards, towns enriched with art and history and finally the sea with its slow, cyclical rhythms influencing the lives of the fishermen: This is the region of Molise, a small area dotted with scenic and artistic treasures, and food and wine delicacies which for the most part are still unknown to mass tourism. The Biferno River accompanies us from the mountainous area of Campobasso down to the seaside, to discover this land of the Sabellians and of its multiple flavours.






























































































































The journey begins in Campobasso, which extends along the downwards slope of a hill, in the shadows of the majestic 15th-century Manforte castle. The village encompasses Piazza Pepe, which is characterized by noble palazzos and by the neoclassical cathedral of Santissima Trinità. Any tour should include a stop at the Museo Sannitico Provinciale, the church of San Bartolomeo, and in one of the many local pubs where local cuisine can be enjoyed. It’s strongly influenced by the traditions of the bordering regions of the Abruzzi and Apulia, but is interpreted with typical variants. Try the different types of pasta accompanied by vegetables and legumes, lamb, a typical liqueur called Milk and the extraordinary local pastries. 















































































































































The most important event in local popular and religious culture takes place on occasion of the festivity of Corpus Domini: Sagra dei Misteri (Feast of Mysteries). 13 mysteries are carried by groups of men in a procession along the town’s streets. The mysteries are machines (created by artist Paolo Saverio di Zinno in 1748) enlivened by children and adults anchored to the tall structures, who provide a surreal representation of scenes from the Old and New Testaments.







































































After a brief stop in the little town of Ripalimosani, which is well-known for its special bread, our journey continues down towards Petrella Tifernina along the Biferno River and the fertile valley home to the homonymous quality and most important wine in Molise. Some 380 hectares of vineyards are home to its white, red and rosé grapes.








The trip continues towards Larino and its medieval Palazzo Ducale, now the location of the Town Hall and the Museo Civico museum, the Gothic-Romanesque cathedral dedicated to the Assumption of Mary and to San Pardo (consecrated in 1319), and the Roman amphitheatre in Piana San Leonardo. The patron saint of Larino, San Pardo, is celebrated at the end of May. Celebrations include a procession with over 100 ox-drawn carts decorated with paper flowers, which carry the statue of the saint in the light given off by torches and to the sound of the traditional carrese song.
















































































Heading into the hinterland are the cities of oil nestled among the hills dotted by olive groves: Colletorto and Casacalenda. Heading back towards the Biferno River is Guglionesi, whose cured pork products should be tasted, like saggiciotto from nearby Montenero di Bisaccia (smoked cured pork) and ventricina (round cured pork placed in pork sausage skins, prepared with lean pork leg meat, paprika, chilli pepper and fennel flowers).


























The next stop is the fishing village of Termoli, which is the perfect place for a pleasant stroll in the narrow alleys among pastel-coloured houses. 





























































































































The town - whose surrounding area is full of vineyards - is home to a Swabian castle and its majestic square tower. The castle was built by Frederick II in 1247 and is enclosed by a bastion with 4 small cylindrical corner towers. This is the perfect place to taste the traditional fish stock U’ Bredette.


















Close to Termoli is Campomarino, a village whose vineyards overlook the sea and that is part of the Circuit of Wine Cities. This is home to quality Biferno white, rosé and red wine, and to a charming wine festival held at the end of July.







































































Our journey leaves the coast and heads back into the hinterland to visit Agnone, a town that owes its international fame to the ancient tradition of bells, which continues today thanks to foundry Fonderia Marinelli (which also has a museum open to the public). 
















































































The trip continues towards Isernia. The cathedral of San Pietro Celestino (an important example of architecture from the Early Middle Ages) can be reached from the homonymous piazza in the heart of town. The craft shops in the old town centre sell elaborate bobbin-lace items.







































































A stop should also be made in Scapoli, the village home to the ancient musical instrument known as the zampogna (Italian double chantered pipes), which is sold in the shops in the Fontecostanza district and to which a museum is dedicated.




























































































































































































A little detour at the end of our travels takes us to the ruins of Saepinum (today’s Sepino), an archaeological site located in the north-eastern section of the Matese mountains. Established at the end of the 4th century BC as a centre for commerce and a defensive bulwark situated at the crossroad of two important roads, Saepinum is now a rectangular-shaped area whose city walls have tens of towers and 4 monumental access gates (Porta di Boxano still being intact). The ruins of the basilica, temple, market and thermal baths can still be seen in the forum.​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Milazzo and the magical "seven sisters", home of Aeolus*
Sicily



































Imagine what feelings, evokes this place, if the myth called it: "Peninsula of the Sun" , and placed it on the banks of the "cave of Polyphemus" visited by Ulysses, just opposite to the islands of the God Aeolus, guardian and ruler of the winds: we speak of Milazzo. The city is situated surrounded by the sea, in a strategic place in the north-eastern Sicily, about 30 km away from the Strait of Messina. Originally a Greek city, and from 36 BC recognized as "Roman civitas", shows evidence and historical symbols.

Here was always written the history. The fate of the Roman consul, Caio Duilio, that beats the Carthaginians in the sea; and Octavian, who defeated Sextus Pompey, opening the century of splendor and power for Rome. Frederick II of Swabia contributed in part fot one of the most important castles, that today is the largest of all of Sicily. Giuseppe Garibaldi, who ate bread and onion and slept on the steps of the Church of Santa Maria Maggiore, in the battle of July 20, 1860, conquered Sicily and from here, throughout the south of the Italian peninsula, concluding in this way the Unification of the Kingdom of Italy. Luigi Rizzo from this sea departed to go to sink two battleships Austrian and decide the fate of the First World War. 



























​
These are some examples of the history of this strip of land, that juts out into the Tyrrhenian Sea down to about seven kilometers to the Aeolian Islands , for which it has always been the natural and privileged harbor. A large river delta of about 30 miles, which has become a large fertile plain rich in groundwater , connecting the peninsula with the Peloritans Mountains.



































​
The beauty of the landscapes, the biological and ecological importance of Milazzo and the sea, combine happily with diversified economic development, that takes advantage of a specialized and competitive agriculture, in particular in the nursery-gardening and subtropical plants. And in this place, Capo Milazzo is an oasi, but we'll see it later.

















Skilled hands , ancient techniques , passionate craftsmen continue a tradition that is happy, in the modern school of art and craft. Frames, wood, ceramics, stone, are located in the city. And how not to take a walk after dinner in the streets of this city? You will find a full and fascinating neighborhood, the "old town" almost completely transformed by dozens of restaurants and pubs, scattered all around under the castle, in a place where young people and night meet. But at night there is also a walk in Garibaldi Marina and the harbor, which by day is home to many activities. 








Every year one of the most characteristic rituals of the local religious tradition. The procession of San Francesco di Paola, on the sea, recalls the miraculous crossing of the Saint would have been sailing the seas aboard his cloak. Popular religiosity is very much alive and is found in many rituals that have the feast of Santo Stefano, the first week of September, their culmination in a big party. On this occasion, the Marina Garibaldi, comes alive with stalls characteristics. Nougat, sweets and witty sellers make the party particularly funny. But in addition to popular traditions Milazzo is also very rich in terms of architectural and artistic heritage. 





















































From the harbor you will see immediately the Town Hall on the promenade, punctuated by green spaces, then the Church of San Giacomo, with facade that aligns many stately buildings which certainly stands out among the newly restored Palazzo D'Amico. The trees with open public spaces, on the other side on the waterfront of Lungomare Garibaldi. Next the church, the pedestrian island of Giacomo Medici street, with the shops. 


























At the end, the center of gravity, the seaside district of Vaccarella, with traditional eateries, and the Church of Santa Maria Maggiore.


























The center of the low city, revolves around Piazza Caio Duilio, nearby is held every morning a fish market, denominated "a ghiazza". The square is marked by Palazzo Marchese Proto (which was Garibaldi's headquarters) and the elegant facade of the Church of the Madonna del Carmine.








On the Cumbo Borgia street, there is the new Cathedral, whose peculiarity is to preserve some valuable paintings. Then in direction of the old town, a magnific liberty villa. From the Convent of the Church of San Papino arrive on the Ponente beach. This is the place of the sea and sun tanning where everyone can have fun.

Let us draw near to Borgo Antico, which is the historic district below the Castle. Leaving Piazza Roma from the south, Vaccarella from the east or the west door of Tono, we go in the streets of the upper town.

















​
You immediately notice the Spanish Quarter, designed to accommodate the garrison and that today, after long neglect, it'll converted into a large archaeological museum that will expand the already Antiquarium (the old women's prison). Above the Antiquarium is the hill of San Rocco vantage point for excellence on which stand the Convent and Church of the Immaculate and the ancient fort of Castriciani . Opposite is the Sanctuary of San Francesco da Paola. The Holy arrived at Milazzo invited by the city in 1464 and remained there until 1467. It was he who founded the Sanctuary but the present church is the result of radical changes later. Between the two churches, stands the Palace of the Viceroys . Its simple and massive structure has some notable architectural details: the "cagnoli"; zoomorphic and anthropomorphic typical elements of Sicilian Baroque .









Then other numerous churches like: the Church of San Gaetano, now ruined but which can still be admired the structure and the dome that echoes the late Byzantine motifs. The Church of Santissimo Salvatore, from the magnificent facade of the '700 with a beautiful portal tuff next to the old Benedictine Monastery. At the foot of the staircase leading to the castle is the Convent of the Dominicans, seat up to 1789 of the Court of the Inquisition. The Church of the Rosary with the beautiful cloister. From the square in front of this church we can finally penetrate into the castle.



































Going to the inlet of the Tono bay, can begin the circumnavigation of the promontory of Capo Milazzo. From here you can look kilometers of ravines, caves, coves, beaches.



































At the extreme point of the promontory, between gulls and fishermen from the face carved in the midst of unforgettable views, we come to the charming Sanctuary of Sant'Antonio da Padova, of thirteenth century. Housed in a cave and also furrowed by deep wrinkles inflicted by time to the stone, this place is a very popular destination for popular pilgrimage in the month of June. Here in fact St. Anthony, took refuge after the shipwreck off the coast of Cape in January 1221. Transformed into a place of worship (1232).








Go back down, in direction to city center, and stopping in the most important great city's area. Entering the Castle of Milazzo is like leafing backward, from the end to the beginning, the time of history. Is the most important monument of the city: one between the great castles, national asset and the European Union, it covers an area of more than 7 hectares, is a real town. Took on the appearance of a real fortress from the interventions of Frederick II of Swabia. The complex that we admire today is the result of centuries of transformations which over time have seen succession of Greeks, Romans, Byzantines, Arabs, Normans, Swabians, Angevins, Aragonese, Spanish, English. It's like a delicious plate, with a mix of flavours.








The first fortifications date back around the Neolithic period (4000 BC). Later, around the VIII-VII century BC, thanks to the intervention of the Greeks, who called the village Mylae, the agglomeration took shape and became larger, an acropolis, and thanks to Roman-Byzantine, a castrum. In 843, the Arabs gave birth to the first nucleus of the present castle. Subsequently, the Normans and the Swabians, joined by other structures, the Aragonese it conformed the defensive system, the Spaniards surrounded it with massive walls. 

















Interesting detail is a stylized drawing the lava rock in a corner of the medieval walls. According to some experts is the eye of the falcon Horus, the Egyptian symbol of invincibility, according to others it is a beetle, in whose eyes the sun goes straight on the day of the vernal equinox. Milazzo's people know the evolution of the seasons. 








In 1928 came to light a cage of torture, which contained a human skeleton missing the lower limbs. Much curiosity was at a scientific level by Italian and foreign experts. And is the only example of its kind in continental Europe. 



































Another monument of great interest is the Old Cathedral. It is located within the walled city, and its construction was begun in 1608 from designs by Michelangelo's student, Camillo Camilliani. The Cathedral was built to replace the old Mother Church of St. Mary, demolished in 1568 for military-strategic reasons. The decorative work and completion of the new work continued until about 1700. Between the Old Cathedral and the Castle, there is the restored Palace of the jurors, then seat of the Senate of the city.








Another thing: one of the elements of this castle, is the Hall of Parliament, with the remains of an imposing fireplace of the thirteenth century. Between the windows a magnificent arched window opens on the west coast and overlooking the coast from Capo Milazzo to Capo Calavà. This room takes its name from having hosted several sessions of the General Parliament of Sicily during the War of the Vespers. Inside, the great room, the first Sicilian Parliament in 1295. From the top of the castle you can enjoy a wonderful view of the Aeolian Islands, Tono and Capo Milazzo.








After visiting the town of Milazzo, you can safely from its port, take one of the many hydrofoils or ships, or treat yourself to one of the many cruises organized, coming to the Aeolian Islands.



































The Aeolian Islands are one of 49 UNESCO World Heritage sites in Italy. The Archipelago of the Aeolian Islands consist of seven exquisite islands off the coast of Sicily - Lipari, Panarea, Vulcano, Stromboli, Salina, Alicudi and Filicudi - in addition to smaller islets and giant boulders. The Islands, the destination for tens of thousands of tourists annually: all emerge from an uncontaminated sea, created by still-active volcanoes (Stromboli and Vulcano), and blessed by a savage beauty. 

The islands take their name from the god Aeolus, king of the winds. According to Greek mythology, Aeolus took shelter on the islands and gave them his name. He lived in Lipari and could predict the weather by observing the shape of the clouds puffing from an active volcano, probably the Stromboli. Thanks to this ability, crucial to the islanders, who were mostly fishermen and needed to know the likely evolution of meteorological events, Aeolus gained great popularity in the archipelago, according to a theory, it was from what a simple greek prince, skilled in predicting the weather by the clouds, fueled the myth of the god Aeolus, instead able to command the winds.








Let’s start from the largest island, Lipari, which is also the municipality all the other islands belong to (except Salina). Inhabited since ancient times and characterized by intense volcanic activity, the Aeolian Islands have revealed exceptional archaeological finds. 




































Here the Archaeological Museum is one of the must-see places – it is tucked inside Lipari Castle, which stands out on the island’s eastern bay in between its best docks, Marina Lunga and Marina Corta. Make sure to see the Greek acropolis and the cathedral of Norman origin. If you’d like to enjoy nature’s wonders, we recommend a boat ride amidst deep grottos, wonderful bays such as Fico Bay, wild sea stacks and the beaches of Vinci, Valle Muria, Punta della Castagna and Capo Rosso. 












































​
Next is Panarea, with the islets of Basiluzzo, Spinazzola, Lisca Bianca, Dattilo, Bottaro, Lisca Nera (little of which remains) and the sea stacks of Panarelli and Formiche, which create a minute archipelago worth exploring. 












































The marina is in the district of San Pietro, which has quaint little houses, shops and stores. It’s the smallest and lowest of the Aeolian Islands (421 m asl is its highest point at the Timpone del Corvo), but the oldest of them all and its uncontaminated coast, underwater eruptions and nightlife attract many tourists. 





















































According to Greek mythology, Vulcano was the location of the blacksmiths of Hephaestus, the god of fire, metal work and the fine arts. It is possible to observe numerous volcanic phenomenons here, from smoke clouds, vapor spouts (at both the volcano’s mouth and under the sea) and sulphuric mud holes known for their therapeutic properties. 








The attraction of Stromboli is irresistible. Stromboli is actually the most active volcano in Europe, and boasts frequent, spectacular eruptions that can be best seen from the Italian Navy Observatory at Punta Labronzo.








Lucky visitors might just get to see the Sciara del Fuoco, the lava flow that runs down into the sea. 

















Make sure to visit San Vincenzo, tthe medieval borgo surrounded by very particular white house-boats; the isolated fishing village of Ginostra that clings to Stromboli’s rocky side, accessible only via animal trails; and the Strombolicchio, a giant boulder – of course, born from an eruption – which is topped by a large lighthouse. The sea stack was created by one of the oldest volcanic eruptions on the Aeolian Islands. One last interesting fact: Director Roberto Rossellini brought this island and its rare scenery to the attention of the world with his film Stromboli terra di Dio (Stromboli, 1949). 

















An entire day should be dedicated to Salina, the second largest island with the highest mountains in the archipelago, one of which is home to a beautiful fern forest (on Mount Fossa delle Felci) overlooking marvellous beaches such as Pollara beach. It is also the home of a beautiful wooded area of ferns (la Fossa delle Felci), located on jagged cliffs above the island’s gorgeous beaches (Pollara being one of the most notable). 


























Don’t miss a visit to the house where the beloved “Il Postino” (starring Massimo Troisi) was filmed, and be sure to taste the renowned granita, a local crushed-ice treat. 

















The last legs in our trip reveal the smaller, quainter islands in the archipelago: Alicudi and Filicudi, which are the furthest west in the archipelago and are completely characterized by inactive volcano craters, fabulous wild areas and luxuriant seabeds. Make sure to see the spectacular Bue grotto in Filicudi and the typical albeit unusually-shaped La Canna (about 85 m high) and Scoglio della Fortuna stacks. 












































Silent, peaceful Alicudi (cars cannot circulate here) is the most uncontaminated island where incredible Mediterranean landscapes are revealed, such as Scoglio della Galera stack.








The Aeolian Islands can be reached year-round by hydrofoil or ferry from certain ports in Sicily, Calabria and Campania. Several hydrofoils also provide transportation between the islands. The best way to get around on the islands is by bicycle or scooter (they can be hired everywhere). A part from the Parco Naturale di Stromboli, no area is protected by special laws, but the charm of this uncontaminated archipelago requires maximum respect for the land and sea.








As for gastronomy, the protagonist in Aeolian recipes is fish, which is in all dishes: Barbecued fish, spaghetti alla strombolana with capers, pasta with sea urchins, Aeolian caponata or seafood salad and tortino di spatola fish pie. Make sure you try the well-known salad with oranges, lemons and swordfish scented with capers. Don’t forget to try Mulincianeddi chini, which are balls made with aubergines, capers, tomatoes and chilli pepper, and fritters with typical ricotta cheese from Vulcano. Lastly, savour Malvasia from Lipari.

















You don't miss these events. In Lipari: The International Festival of Folklore with artists from all around the world, the traditional Feast of San Cristoforo in the seaside hamlet of Canneto, and the Feast of San Bartolomeo (patron saint) in August and the most important in the archipelago. It involves processions, street markets and fireworks. In Salina: The Festival of the Caper on the first Sunday in June, and the charming procession of boats in honour of San Gaetano, in the hamlet of Leni on 7 August, surrounded by local songs and light effects. In Stromboli: celebrations in honour of San Vincenzo in the hamlet of Scari in July. In Filicudi: The Filicudi tra Miti e Leggende festival in August, with a procession of decorated boats that head out towards the Bue Marino grotto, improvised stalls and several music groups. ​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*The splendor of the mountains: Christmas markets and the five stars route of art and tradition*
Trentino Alto Adige / South Tyrol



































It is called the five stars route: every year, from November 25th to January 6th, five charming towns in Trentino Alto Adige (Bressanone, Brunico, Merano, Vipiteno and Bolzano) welcome Christmastime, with Christmas markets that reproduce a Christmas fairytale atmosphere and that make the days of Advent unforgettable. In addition to these markets, you cannot miss the wonderful Christmas market of Trento that attracts 500,000 visitors every year. These markets are among the most popular in Italy, where you can purchase items for your festivities, as well as artisan products and local food and wines.








The pines and firs trees, majestic symbols of Christmas, traditionally decorated with apples, nuts, gingerbread cookies and typical wooden decorations, are the leitmotif of these markets. All these markets feature their own unique characteristics that vary according to local tradition, which is why visitors would do well to see them all.





















































Start with beautiful, Medieval Bressanone, where, during Advent, Christmas lights decorate the Town Hall and Square, framed by the charming scenography of the Cathedral and the Church of San Michele. The typical wooden houses, decorated and adorned, offer various local artisan crafts: from Christmas nativity items to sculptures, from handmade ceramics to candles, from the snow globes to glass angels and the whole range of Tyrolean Christmas items.

















Visitors can taste and buy many of the Val d'Isarco food and wine specialties. Performances by local choirs in the days leading up to Christmas, as well as the live demonstrations by artisans that show off their artistic abilities and products, make this market even more memorable. The event is enhanced by the Christmas Nativity Museum inside the Palazzo Vescovile (Bishop's Palace), a tradition carried on for over 800 years. The other star on this Christmas tour is the town of Brunico, this time of year enveloped in a charming atmosphere that satisfies all the senses: lovely lights, scent of pine trees, magical concerts, tastings of its delicacies - the list goes on.







































































This "pearl" of Val Pusteria is ideal for wintertime fun, skiing the slopes of Plan de Corones and browsing the stands set up in the Medieval Via Bastioni and in the Tshurtschenthaler Park, where shoppers can admire wooden toys, Christmas decorations and leather, glass and ceramic products. These precious, local craftworks make perfect gifts and souvenirs. The streets of Brunico are also characterized by its typical smells and flavors: from the fragrant vin brulé to a range of local dishes.












































The third stop on our Christmas markets itinerary is the town of Merano. This town was chosen by Princess Elizabeth of Habsburg, better known as Sissi, for its mild climate and healthy baths (thermal baths are wonderful here). This is the ideal place to combine leisure and relaxation: from thermal bath treatments and excursions into pristine nature, to walking among the splendid market stalls to view the rare artisan goods. During this period, the historic center dresses up its streets and alleys with fantastic Christmas decorations. The scent of hot drinks, of spices and christmas sweets blend in the air, merging with the music and traditions of the holiday season.

























































































These traditions live in various events, concerts and parades, such as that for San Nicolò, Patron Saint of the city of Merano, with his faithful servant Knecht Ruprecht. The actor who plays the role of the Saint distributes sweets while Knecht Ruprecht serves the most restless children with pieces of coal. To experience to the fullest the joyful and merry Christmas atmosphere, you cannot go without visiting the outdoor skating rink in Piazza Terme, and the large market with 80 exhibitors offering a rich variety of ideas for Christmas gifts: decorations, glass and ceramics, traditional cloths, wooden statues and felt slippers, toys and typical pastries.


























The fourth "star" is the delightful town of Vipiteno. This town in the Dolomites is built up along the enchanted Via Città Nuova, a long and narrow pedestrian street characterized by lovely two-story wooden houses, with their typical colorful and crenellated bow windows that are decorated with hundreds of lights and decorations at Christmastime.








The late-Medieval architecture of the historic center shows the influx of many mining entrepreneurs who, around 1300, with their financial resources and cosmopolitan vision, gave a special design to the town. The glory of that period, combined with renovation and restoration works, made sure that Vipiteno was inserted into the catalogue of the "Most Beautiful Villages in Italy" in 2002. In its small but charming Christmas market on the main piazza, and with the backdrop of the imposing Torre delle Dodici (Tower of the Twelve), boasts an array of local and handicraft products for sell: from candles and dried flowers to Christmas decorations in all shapes, colors and materials, and the furniture items, such as handwoven tablecloths and cushions. Many culinary delicacies can be tasted: vin brulè, dried fruit, aromatic bread and all kinds of pralines, jams, and much more. 








The last stop on this fascinating route is Bolzano. The largest city in Trentino Alto Adige, a meeting point and cultural merging between the Mediterranean and Central Europe, the city center appears but a Medieval village.





















































Thanks to the Austrian-style buildings, the ancient arcades and the charming atmosphere that reigns in the "Enchanted Forest" of Palais Campofranco, Bolzano takes you through the magical traditions of Advent in the Alpines. At Christmastime, Piazza Walther displays the typical wooden houses of the Christmas Market, and the city is dressed up with sounds and colors: hundreds of lights illuminate the streets of the historic center, while in the background we can hear the traditional melodies. 



































Eighty exhibitors in their booths offer typical decorations made of glass, wood and ceramic, many linked to the most authentic artisan traditions of Trentino Alto Adige, and moreover the cooking specialties and delicious Christmas desserts such as the famous "Zelten" of Bolzano. Furthermore, visitors can also admire the handicraft market in Piazza Municipio, the solidarity market, the handicraft show, the market of the enchanted forest, discovering everyday what is hidden behind the windows of the great Advent calendar of the building Max Valier, located in Via della Posta.



































Lastly, another important market, not included in the five stars route but that is definitely worth a trip, is the market of Trento (November 19th to December 30th). In 18 years, this market has managed to make the city one of the main stops for tourists wanting to enjoy the Christmas spirit.












































A Medieval city (already known in Roman times) where the fusion of Italian and German traditions and culture can be felt and breathed, Trento boasts a fantastic Christmas market (sometimes organized in cooperation with the market in Innsbruck). It is an opportunity for adults and children alike to experience the lovely fairytale atmosphere, in addition to the scents and flavors of this land. A food and wine "island" represents, even from the physical point of view, the heart of the market; here, Christmas revelers will not be able to avoid the strudel, the Potatoes Tortel, and the Strauben Polenta, and all the typical Christmas sweets, accompanied by a glass of tea or spicy vin brulè. 











































































































​
Several stalls fill the main square, Piazza Fiera, and are bursting with many decorations that seem to introduce the visitors into a different world. This is one more reason to visit this wonderful city that the Emperor Claudius called "splendidum municipium." Nothing remains but to wish you a pleasant journey to these enchanted markets and the charming towns where they are held.​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Assisi, the city of Saint Francis*
Umbria








A holy city for Christians, Assisi is an eternal destination for pilgrims wanting to the see the places where Saint Francis was born, where he worked, and where he died. In this small center – propped up on the slopes of Mount Subasio – everything in sight seems to refer to the Saint, even if it is only remotely relevant to his life. 





















































Together with almost all its surrounding territory, Assisi was named a UNESCO World Heritage Site in the year 2000, described as constituting a unique example of continuous history: a city-sanctuary beginning with its Umbrian-Roman origins, through the Medieval Age and up until today. 








The World Heritage Committee included on its list the Basilica and other sites important to the Franciscan Order, due to the fact that they represent an amalgamation of masterpieces stemming from creative human genius – aside from being a fundamental reference in European and international art history. In particular, the Basilica of St. Francis has been defined as an extraordinary example of an architectonic complex that has heavily influenced the development of art and architecture. 



































The celebration for St. Francis as Patron Saint of Italy occurs every October 4; he cultivated a humble and poor style of life, which is probably why he is Italy’s most beloved saint. In this Umbrian city, the Basilica dedicated to his name and life preserves the remains of the “mendicant of Assisi,” thus making it a destination for thousands upon thousands of religious pilgrims. Having been the birthplace of the Franciscan Order since the Middle Ages, Assisi has been the center of the Franciscan Cult and the movement’s diffusion throughout the world, focusing on a message of peace and tolerance, especially in regard to other religions. Francis died at the age of 44, and only two years later, he was canonized in an official Church ceremony in Assisi, on July 16, 1228. On that same day, Pope Gregory IX laid the first stone of the future Basilica, destined to become the “mother house” for the Franciscan Order. 








However, the initial intention of those who planned it is not one-hundred percent clear. Even today, the critics have not been able to interpret the stylistic discrepancies between the Upper and Lower churches. It has been proposed that the Sanctuary was conceived as a two-level church, with the Lower level (created to hold the Saint’s remains) to be a commemorative church, and the Upper to hold official Church liturgies: in fact the apse contains a papal throne, meaning the Pope himself is Bishop of this church. The Lower Church functions as a typical crypt or mausoleum, erected on the tomb of St. Francis (using ancient paleo-Christian practices as a model). 



































The Sanctuary of Assisi is one of the oldest existing Gothic churches in Italy, and its walls are decorated with frescoes by Cimabue, Giotto, Simone Martini and Pietro Lorenzetti. In this regard, no other church can compete with the Basilica at Assisi.




















































































































​
Every April Assisi holds the National Antiquarian Market Show in Piazza del Comune, which garners much attention for the high quality of works on display. During the first week of May, Calendimaggio is celebrated, transforming the city into an old medieval borgo, with knights and ladies decorated in flowers and sashes traversing the city. They perform in plays, concerts and dances, and compete in arching and flag flying contests held between the two ancient factions of the Medieval Age, Parte de Sopra and Parte de Sotto. The most magical time of year here is the Christmas season: concerts fill the streets and churches, and evocative Masses are celebrated in various places of worship, while Nativity Scenes (both still and live) animate Francis’s city, creating a unique atmosphere in Assisi and the neighboring villages. 















































































































































Cuisine here is basic and simple, with the local oil, golden and fruity, enriching every plate – without, meanwhile, robbing it of its original flavors. The black truffle is much loved as a condiment for pasta and game. The terrain is also rather well-adapted to viticulture, and a temperate climate has endowed this zone with prestigious wines marked D.O.C., some of the best of which include Assisi Grechetto and Assisi Rosso.  ​


----------



## Belgrader (Feb 1, 2010)

Amazing thread, one of the best in years, thank you for these pictures. I love Italy and Italians.


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

It´s not only a country, it´s a MARVEL!:bow:


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

mg:..You should get an abundance of positive responces to this significant retrospective look of this one and only country.....I love this country and I was never there, but I have had many items from Italy and other things influenced by it...:runaway::bow::bow::hmm::applause::cheer::cheer::cheer:


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

ArtZ said:


> It´s not only a country, it´s a MARVEL!:bow:





Belgrader said:


> Amazing thread, one of the best in years, thank you for these pictures. I love Italy and Italians.


Thank to you that visit the thread! 



midrise said:


> mg:..You should get an abundance of positive responces to this significant retrospective look of this one and only country.....I love this country and I was never there, but I have had many items from Italy and other things influenced by it...:runaway::bow::bow::hmm::applause::cheer::cheer::cheer:


Come and visit Italy soon! You're welcome! However, this thread shows few things for the moment; "the walk" will continue with posts about other places.


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Cool thread.

IThomas , whenever i see you type out how much you wanted to relocate and live elsewhere (In several threads), i though you were crazy

and now you make this thread , whats up


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

How can anyone not like Italy? Such a wonderful and beautiful country, perhaps the most celebrated in the world, but not the cradle of western civilisation, I think that distinction would go to Greece. 

beautiful pictures :cheers:


----------



## piustyle39 (Oct 30, 2013)

*italy*

 wonderful!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos from Italy indeed


----------



## smerlo (Oct 10, 2009)

This topic is a masterpiece.

(Te li meriti in inglese i complimenti, perché li devono leggere tutti!)


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Dubai_Boy said:


> Cool thread.
> IThomas , whenever i see you type out how much you wanted to relocate and live elsewhere (In several threads), i though you were crazy
> and now you make this thread , whats up


I said that I'd go out in another country, but I never said that I hate or I don't like Italy. Indeed, in my opinion, is a country "unfortunate" at this time, is put in the hands of people who can't know how handle it. Italy doesn't use all its skills and potential. For the moment, the country is in a coma, I hope in a great awakening. 



skymantle said:


> How can anyone not like Italy? Such a wonderful and beautiful country, perhaps the most celebrated in the world, but not the cradle of western civilisation, I think that distinction would go to Greece.
> 
> beautiful pictures :cheers:


This is partly true, but the Romans were the main contributor. In any case, I have a great respect for my dear friends neighbors. 



piustyle39 said:


> wonderful!


thank you 



christos-greece said:


> Awesome, very nice photos from Italy indeed


thanks christos :hug:



smerlo said:


> This topic is a masterpiece.
> 
> (Te li meriti in inglese i complimenti, perché li devono leggere tutti!)


Spero di continuare con questo thread. C'è così tanto da mostrare!  Passa a visitare ancora!


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

IThomas said:


> This is partly true, but the Romans were the main contributor. In any case, I have a great respect for my dear friends neighbors.


 Fair enough, I understand and agree with that. 

One thing for sure, Greece and Italy share a very rich history, an interlocked heritage. Viva Italia :hug:


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*San Gimignano: the medieval skyscrapers's village*
Tuscany​







In the sun-drenched Sienese hills of the Val d’Elsa stands the gorgeous hilltown of San Gimignano, a splendorous Medieval atmosphere enwrapped by its 13th-Century wall. It is the Tuscany that tourists love most, set amidst fields of golden grain, vineyards and ancient borgoes; it is the Tuscany of Chianti and the Val D'Orcia, of beloved culinary traditions and singular tastes. “A masterpiece of creative human genius, it is unique testimony to a past civilization, and as an exceptional exemplar of both architectonic complex and landscape, demonstrates signifcant passages in human history.” It is for such qualities that San Gimignano earned its place on the UNESCO Word Heritage List in 1990.


























A visit to San Gimignano is a complete immersion into the 1300s borgo ambience; in fact, the city, still mostly intact today, is one of the best representatives – in terms of planning and organization – of the European commune (essentially, the urban version of the feudal system) from the Middle Ages. The overriding characteristic of San Gimignano – that just about every visitor will notice from a distance – are its spectacular and unmistakable towers that watch over the scene. And each one has its own history. 


























The town experienced a period of economic wealth and artistic flourish, above all in the mid-1300s, thanks to the merchants and pilgrims traveling along the Via Francigena; the route passed through San Gimignano, dividing it into two. It was also during this time that the town’s foremost families challenged each other in building the highest tower, attempts to exhibit who held the most power. 

















This Medieval-style Keeping-Up-With-the-Joneses resulted in the Torre Comunale - also known as La Rognosa - as a means to put a stop to future towers rising ever higher. According to official decree, no other tower in San Gimignano could surpass that of La Rognosa. Around the year 1300, 70 towers symbolized the 70 wealthy families inhabiting this territory. Today, only 13 remain standing. 








It was also in the same century that San Gimignano underwant a process of architectonic renovation, that comprised an expansion of the walls, the construction of numerous new palazzi, churches and convents – in the environs of Piazza della Cisterna and Piazza del Duomo - and their adornment with illustrious works of art. 


























Indeed, great artists from the Sienese school came specifically to San Gimignano to paint the treasures that the world can still see today. They were Simone Martini, Lippo Memmi and Puccio Taddeo di Bartolo. Breathtaking religious, civic and military structures make for a captivating skyline, while the fruits of the land – saffron and Vernaccia – render San Gimignano an eternally sought-out destination, where travelers can live one of the most important epochs in human history, all while they enjoy some of the best of what life and nature have to offer.

















San Gimignano is famous for its Vernaccia wine production; known around the globe, Vernaccia is one of Italy’s finest whites. It was even the first Italian wine to bear the title Controlled Designation of Origin (D.O.C.) in 1966, follwed by the additional D.O.C.G. (the ‘G’ stands for Guaranteed) in 1993. Made exclusively in the Comune of San Gimignano, its home vineyards lie along the road that runs from Poggibonsi up to San Gimignano. The grape harvest takes place from late September to early October. Vernaccia Normale can be bottled in March, while the Riserva must be aged in the wine cellars for one year. 








Vernaccia should be served chilled (10°C, 50°F), with appetizers, fish and white meat dishes. The Riserva, rather, should be kept at a temperature between 14°C and 16°C (57.2°F and 60.8°F); it pairs perfectly with the entire gamut of seafood dishes. Finally, it is only just that a local museum – the Museo del Vino della Vernaccia, in the Villa della Rocca di Montestaffoli – pay homage to the prestigious San Gimignano wine. ​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

What a spectacular travelogue.

I wonder how long it has taken you to compile these photographs?


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

^^
Thank you  It's a difficult work, but I love it!  There is still so much to show to you, I try to show "another Italy", away from the usual tourist routes of Rome, Venice and Florence ... just to give an example to you... I hope you come back here! :hug:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

This is an awesome thread! I hope there will be much more!


----------



## sts (Dec 9, 2002)

OMG,stunning pics!Congratulations


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Palermo, sicilian contrasts's city by 2747 years*
Sicily








Sicily is an autonomous region with a strong character, and Palermo is its capital and at the same time the fifth Italian city. It's stretches out in northern Sicily and looks out over the Tyrrhenian Sea, with a tract of splendid coast opening out into the Carini Gulf, Palermo and Termini Imerese. The seafront is fascinating for its fantastic colors, ranging from intense blue to the green of vegetation, along with the constrasting dark hues of rocks against white beaches of finest sand. Most italian contrast's city, is the starting point of any category of tour through the territory, facing the Gulf of Palermo and surrounded by orange and lemon groves of the Conca D’Oro Plain.





































































































































































































































































​
The city is truly a site to see, especially the polychromatic marble of its buildings, its Arab-style domes, its vibrant and colorful Vucciria market and the Kalsa Quarter, and its verdant settings, particularly the Parco della Favorita, Villa Giulia and the Garibaldi Gardens.

























































































In Palermo's historic center, splendid monuments testify to its illustrious past, examples of which are the Palazzo dei Normanni, with the Palatina Chapel featuring ancient mosaics. Built by the Arabs in the eleventh century, it was extended by the Normans who made it their palace and with Frederick II it became a centre of culture and civilisation par excellence.












































The Church of San Giovanni degli Eremiti is surmounted by five red domes.







































































Meanwhile, the majestic Cathedral contains works of art, and in particular, the “Royal and Imperial Tombs”. This church was built in 1184 and transformed into a mosque by the Arabs, to return to the Christian cult with the Normans. As from the fifteenth century it was altered repeatedly and at the end of the eighteenth century the cupola was added. The principal facade has retained the fourteenth-fifteenth century appearance, while on the right-hand side there is a large portico, added in 1430. The apse dates from the twelfth century. On the first column on the left there is an inscription of a sura from the Qu'ran.


























Worthy of note are the Church of San Domenico, one of Palermo’s main Baroque monuments, and the Oratories of the Holy Rosary of San Domenico and of Santa Zita, famous for their rich stuccowork and interiors.
























































































































































​
Special mention must be made the baroque Chruch of San Giuseppe dei Teatini (XVII century), and the Church of Santa Maria dell’Ammiraglio; it contains one of the most ancient mosaic cycles of Sicily, the Church of Santa Caterina with its richly-decorated interior. Then, see the divine and very old Church of the Magione, founded in the 12th Century and the Church del Carmine Maggiore.


























Finally, visitors will want to see these public buildings: the Zisa, a magnificent Arab-Norman construction.








Palazzo Chiaromonte or Steri, a splendid example of 1300s Sicilian architecture. The square on which the city's shrine to music stands marks the boundary between the old city and the new city.












































The neoclassical Teatro Massimo, built in the late nineteenth century, is considered one of the finest theatres of Europe. Wagner also has a place in the musical history of Palermo: he spent his last winter here and wrote the final notes of the 'Parsifal'. Another famous place is Teatro Politeama.













































































































































































































































































Another visit to do is: Museo Riso with original pieces of art; the Gallery of Contemporary Art; the Palazzina Cinese, with a very interesting palace; the magnificent Piazza della Vergogna with the Fontana Pretoria, and Quattro Canti, the historical crossroads between Via Vittorio Emanuele, the Cassaro, and Via Maqueda, Piazza Vigliena, very busy, by the urban renewal of the 1600, that divided the city into 4 parts. Along the old town, you can still enjoy local food and shopping. Don't forget the Vucciaria and Ballarò markets.
















































































The city has relaunched its gay-friendly image. Sicily's capital city in fact, going to start organizing coming soon, an international LGBT tourism fair. In addition, the success of the latest national Gay Pride 2013, that has involved the inhabitants of Palermo, with choreographic and folklore excesses, has showed the change way.



















































































































































































Another spot to add to the itinerary is Monreale, located in a panoramic position with respect to the Conca D’Oro, just a few miles from Palermo.
Monreale is one of the most renowned touristic spots of Sicily and all of Italy for its artistic legacy, represented by the Cathedral of Santa Maria la Nuova. One of the most exquisite exemplars of Norman architecture, its interior is elaborately adorned.












































Bagheria, surrounded by rich vegetation, is known for the presence of several 18th-Century noble villas, especially the luxurious Villa Valguarnera and the picturesque Villa Palagonia, also called “Villa of Monsters,” due to its many sculptures in the form of monstrous characters.








Villa Cattolica, seat of the Guttuso Museum, is known for its works of art by the contemporary artist of the same name, a native of Bagheria.








The esplanade of Palermo is linked by the Parco della Favorita to the pleasant seaside resort of Mondello, an old fishing village with wonderful beaches at the foot of Monte Pellegrino. The sandy gulf with the tropical colours is surrounded by art nouveau villas and bathing establishments.

The Isle of Ustica is a renowned touristic spot, due to its impressive coastal caves, its thick vegetation and picturesque town center.



































When you're in Palermo, visit another little historic center: Cefalù. It's an equally-fantastic, offering a oft-frequented beach resort, and the fine artistic legacy of its Duomo, which dates to Norman times. Built in the times of the Norman king Federico II, is similar to the Duomo of Monreale. The two imposing towers are enhanced by lancet windows and blind windows in the arabian style. On the parvis we can admire the elegant balustered stairway, the statues and the details of the facade. Here the Mandralisca Museum boasts a wealth of art and archaeology in its collections. The surrounding territory also possesses numerous archaeological findings.

Apart from the cathedral, built on the orders of Roger II of Sicily in 1131, and the other splendid churches we can visit the medieval washing trough, dug from the rock, and the Osterio Magno, built between the thirteenth and the fourteenth centuries. Strolling between the houses we see the craggy promontory that overshadows the town.

On the cliffs above town are the remnants of an ancient sanctuary and numerous remains of archaic fortifications are scattered near the coast.
Close to Santa Flavia, along a rocky slope, one can admire the ruins of the ancient city of Solunto, a very interesting site due to its unusual position and the richness of its archaeological treasures. 








Sferracavallo, an ancient fishing village, has become a haven for scuba-diving. Against the open sea of Palermo, we can distinguish the skyline of Ustica Island, made up of the remains of a group of former volcanoes, rich in naturalistic beauty with coves, caves, and archaeological findings.












































The terrain here is prevalently mountainous and includes the Madonie Range that extends toward the Pollina and Imera Valleys, part of which runs into the coast. This environment is protected by the Madonie Regional Park, offering spectacular panoramas and a great variety of landscapes, from the rough rocky mountains and cliffs diving straight down into the sea, up to the hilly expanse of the interior. The Termini Imerese and Sclafani Bagni thermal spas offer treatments and therapies for regeneration, beauty and wellness.








Besides the beauty of nature, renowned localities and marvelous artistic treasures from different eras make this territory special and unique, a popular tourist spot well-known among visitors. From the Solunto ruins to the archaeological area of Monte Jato: one of the most ancient cities of the island, visitors can identify the city's various development phases through the ages. Admire the superb ruins of the Temple of Aphrodite with its altar, the grand theatre and the remains of the so-called Peristilium House.

From Monreale to Palermo, the entire territory is bursting with art treasures, enchanting landscapes and traces of ancient civilization. Palermo shines in the center of the Gulf bearing its name, a city with a rich past that in ancient times was the melting pot of European and Arab civilization. Full of highlights, including the historical villas punctuating the Bagheria area, the epicurean attractions, traditional folkloristic celebrations and relaxing holidays by the sea.







































































The local calendar is punctuated by events like the Feast of Santa Rosalia in Palermo (July) or the Targa Florio International Rally of Sicily (July). Countless sagre (food fairs) and festivals are dedicated to typical products: in Gangi, a characteristic country fair is held, dedicated to the wheat stalk and evoking the customs of the Italians' peasant past. In Cerda, visitors can attend the artichoke country fair, and in Isnello that of tuma cheese and ricotta (July).








Among the most typical events, we highlight the carnival of Termini Imerese and the Estate Cefaludese, a summer celebration in Cefalù. Easter celebrations are very particular draws here as well. The Holy Week rites in Piana degli Albanesi trace Greek-Orthodox traditions, whereas Holy Representations are held in Mondello and Prizzi. On Easter Sunday, the Abballu di li diavoli (dance of the devils) is held. Each of these fairs narrates the allegorical battle between winter and spring, between darkness and light.





















































Countless tasty food delicacies and high-quality wines are what this land has to offer. Typical starters are the arancini and the pani ca’ meusa, a roll of bread stuffed with veal entrails.

















Other unforgettable dishes include the pasta with sardines; baked aneletti al forno and sfinciuni tuna; the cchi mascolini pasta; spaghetti alla carrettiera, a fish soup typical of Ustica; and fish broth with attuateddi pasta.

















Fish-based dishes stand out among the second courses: beccafico sardines, tuna with onions, tuna with ragù sauce, and hakes cooked the Palermo way.
Lamb and mutton meat are the specialties of the Madonie area.






























































As for desserts, the spectrum is wide: martorana fruits, cassate, cannoli and mostaccioli. Outstanding wines? In particular, Corvo di Casteldaccia and Partinico.​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Stop, please stop! Too much beauty and excitement for one person.

Your exquisitely beautiful photographs of Palermo have completely captured why it is that I am so fascinated by, and drawn to Sicily.

So many treasures! So exotic! So edgy! So thrilling!

Bellissimo; stupendo!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow! These are stunning high quality pictures from a beautiful country! :applause: 

But way too many pictures on one page, so loading takes a lot of time. 

Anyway, great job!


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

openlyJane said:


> Stop, please stop! Too much beauty and excitement for one person...


There is so much to show yet... I've posted relatively few places.  However thanks for your confidence to the thread :hug:



Benonie said:


> Wow! These are stunning high quality pictures from a beautiful country! :applause:


Thank you so much! :hug:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IThomas said:


> thanks christos :hug:


Welcome and thanks for the updates; of course are very nice :cheers:


----------



## Vaidas (Jul 22, 2003)

Great thread, absolutely fantastic shots. Really made me realise that I need to travel much more around Italy!


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Great thread and fantastic photos! Pls, don´t stop posting, IThomas!


----------



## tommolo (Mar 25, 2008)

Amazing pictures, you've really captured the quintessential beauty of this land, that often it's too much intense to be compressed in an image. Please keep posting your images!! Sicily images are just so awe inspiring!!

And as for the question wich one is the cradle of civilization, well it is a "false" question. Short answer? Greece. But then again, what do you mean with "Greece"? Of course Greece came earlier and was where western philosophy was born, but at the time there were places considered Greece that are nowadays in Italy. Sicily and Neaples were Magna Grecia. The two countries are too tight not to mention classical culture as Greco-Roman culture. Rome conquered Greece, but culturally Athens conquered Rome. But as for engeneering, strategy and technical abilities, the Romans were the main contributors, they created arches and domes that are virtually aethernal structures. Grecian and Romans were like the left and the right side of a single brain.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Romans were able to combine both two parts of the brain. With Romans art, architecture, culture, technology, science and so on... expanded all to Europe, and to other areas, thus creating the vast Roman Empire.


----------



## Eletrix (May 10, 2004)

Great thread, absolutely fantastic pics!


PS: un lavoraccio della madoska...


----------



## belray_o (Nov 11, 2012)

Que magnificas fotografías !!
Un verdadero viaje y banquete visual
Saludos
.
che magnifiche fotografie! Un vero e proprio viaggio e la festa visiva. Saluti


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

This thread needs new photos!


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Royal Palace of Caserta: the most largest royal residence in the world*
Campania​







​
The Royal Palace, symbol of Caserta and a UNESCO World Heritage Site, is one of the most important monuments of the Italian artistic heritage, and at the same time is the most largest royal residence in the world (2 million sqm). 

The monumental complex at Caserta, created by the Bourbon king Charles III in the mid-18th century to rival Versailles and the Royal Palace in Madrid, is exceptional for the way in which it brings together a magnificent palace with its park and gardens, as well as natural woodland, hunting lodges and a silk factory. It is an eloquent expression of the Enlightenment in material form, integrated into, rather than imposed on, its natural setting.








The monumental complex at Caserta, while cast in the same mould as other 18th-century royal establishments, is exceptional for the broad sweep of its design, incorporating an imposing palace and park, and also much of the surrounding natural landscape and an ambitious new town laid out according to urban planning precepts of its time. The industrial complex of the Belvedere, designed to produce silk, is also of outstanding interest because of the idealistic principles underlying its original conception and management.






























































In 1734 Charles III, son of Philip V, became King of Naples, a self-governing kingdom that was no longer part of the Spanish realm. He decided in 1750 to build a new royal palace, to rival the Palace of Versailles. It was designed to be the centre of a new town that would compete with leading European cities. He employed architect Luigi Vanvitelli, then engaged in the restoration o St Peter's in Rome. The Bosco di San Silvestro, on the two hills of Montemaiuolo and Montebriano, was covered with vineyards and orchards when in 1773 Ferdinand IV decided to enclose it and create a hunting park.








​
The hill of San Leucio takes its name from the Lombard church at its top. A hunting lodge, the Belvedere, had been built at its foot in the 16th century by the Princes of Caserta. The fief had been purchased by Charles Ill, and in 1773 Ferdinand IV initiated work on the Old Hunting Lodge, to be abandoned after the death of his son. In 1778 the king decided to begin the production of silk. His architect, Collecini, converted the building for this purpose, as the centre of a large industrial complex, including a school, accommodation for teachers, silkworm rooms, and facilities for spinning and dyeing the silk. He issued a series of laws in 1789 to regulate the San Leucio Royal Colony: this laid down piecework rates of pay, abolished dowries, and prescribed similar clothing for all the workers, in a form of proto-socialism. During the next decade plans were made for enlargement of the village, and Collecini produced designs for a town, to be known as 'Ferdinandopolis', but this dream was not realized because of the French occupation.

















The fishponds in the gardens of the Royal Palace, the Royal Silk Factory and the planned new town all required large amounts of water, and so the Carolino Aqueduct was built (completed in 1769) to bring water from the Fizo spring over a distance of 38 km to the top of Montebriano. In 1744 Charles III acquired the rich Carditello estate. The hunting lodge there was built in 1784, as part of a complex of rural houses and roads radiating fanwise from the main building. This had the royal apartments in the centre and rooms for agricultural and stock-rearing activities on either side.












































The Royal Palace is rectangular in plan, with four large interior courtyards intersecting at right angles. It covers 45,000 m2 and its five storeys rise to a height of 36 m. An indication of its scale can be judged from the fact that there are 143 windows on the main facade and the building contains 1,200 rooms and 34 staircases. The building is constructed in brick, the two lower storeys being faced with travertine ashlars. The whole structure is crowned by a central cupola. In front of the main facade is the elliptical parade ground. Inside, there are three octagonal vestibules, aligned on the main axis of the building and acting as fulcrums for the entire complex. The monumental main staircase gives access to the royal apartments, which are decorated and furnished in 18th-century style. The chapel, inspired by that at Versailles, opens out of the lower vestibule. Another noteworthy feature is the Royal Theatre, a superb example of 18th-century design.







































































​
The park, which lies behind the palace, was planned by Luigi Vanvitelli but completed by his son Carlo. The main axis is punctuated by a series of Baroque fountains and stretches of water. This magnificent perspective terminates in the Great Fountain, where water cascades down from a height of 150 m into an ornate basin that depicts Diana bathing, observed by the unfortunate Actaeon.
​


----------



## tommolo (Mar 25, 2008)

This Palace is really HUGE! It was all challenge between Bourbon dinasty between Caserta and Versailles. But for Caserta there was a secret weapon named Luigi Vanvitelli. Please notice that the data mentioned above only refers to the covered area, 45000 square meters are only the surface of a single floorplan. And as you see there are 4 floors and 2 service floors...
And also in terms of volume, it is by far the largest royal palace in the world with more than 2 millions of cubic meters!
Plus, Star Wars and lots of Movies have been shoot there, so you'll have a sort of deja vu sensation when you'll visit it!


----------



## ech wel (Apr 21, 2009)

When you´ve seen a few palaces like the one above I often get the impression that I´ve seen it all before (although still beautiful offcourse) I have the same with churches and cathedrals. But if you look at the statues set in a beautiful natural habitat it always keeps impressing me. Great.

BTW Sicily is booked..


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

edit


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Stunning! Great photos. Thanks!


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

wunderbar thread!


----------



## Daur (Aug 28, 2012)

Awesomeness! Especially Apulia and Trentino Alto Adige/South Tyrol.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Vicenza and its surrounds: fabulous city of goldsmith's art and Palladio's villas*
Veneto​

























In central Veneto, where many rivers run, ever-changing landscape of mountains and valleys, where food and wine itineraries offering evocative landscapes, is situated the city of Vicenza. In the north lies the plateau known as the Altopiano di Asiago and its eight municipalities: dressed in a palette of colors, the emerald valleys and meadows scattered with cyclamens, primroses, woodruffs, and lilies of the valley mix with the dark green of thick woods, softened when the white snow covers the entire panorama. Below the plateau lies the Bassano zone, dominated by Monte Grappa; it is the perfect destination for those charmed by the tranquilizing scenery of gently-rolling hills, places of remembrance, traditions and old trades. 



































​
Even further down are the wide valleys of Alto Vicentino, with their remarkable natural, historic and artistic landscapes. The Basso Vicentino area, a strip of land in the far south, appears as a geometrical mosaic covered by rows of vineyards, olive trees and fruit trees. The mighty rocks of the Berici Hills hover overhead. Vicenza, situated in the plain's center, is a fine exemplar of all the art, history, nature and culinary traditions the region has to offer offer. 


































































































Vicenza possesses two criteria that were important in putting it on the map- that is, on UNESCO’s World Heritage List (1994): Palladio’s contribution to its art history; and its perfect integration of architectonic works with urban spaces, thus making it a model and significant reference for all of modern and contemporary Europe. Vicenza charms for the sophistication of its forms and proportions. Founded between the 6th and 7th Centuries B.C., the city bears a history interwoven with that of the Most Serene Republic of Venice, its ruler from 1404 until the end of the 18th Century. In the 1500s, the grand Palladio made himself known to the entire world by leaving a vast legacy to Vicenza, the highest expressions of the master’s artistic genius. 


























“It is impossibile to describe the effect Palladio’s Basilica has on one…” attested Goether after admiring the city’s most talked-about monument. The Basilica stands in Piazza dei Signori; it was reconstructed in 1614 according to Palladian ideals. Beyond the villas designed for the aristocracy in those days (Palazzo Valmarana; Palazzo Barbaran da Porto, seat of the Museo Palladio; Palazzo Schio), other important works abound, such as the Cathedral and rather sophisticated public architecture, in particular the monumental Arco delle Scalette and the loggia of the Palazzo della Ragione. 

















The streets and piazzas of Vicenza are dotted with impressive works by Palladio, such as Palazzo Chiericati - one of the most beautiful buildings of the 16th century- and the Teatro Olimpico.








​
The Teatro Olimpico is one of Vicenza’s artistic wonders and a UNESCO World Heritage Site. This theatre is the absolute climax of the creativity of one of the greatest Italian architects, Andrea Palladio, who was openly inspired by the Roman theatres described by Vitruvius. Commissioned in 1580 by the Olympic Academy, Palladio began planning it in the same year, but never saw it complete as he unexpectedly died. Inaugurated on March 3, 1585, with the memorable production of Sophocles's Oedipus the King, it is the oldest enclosed theatre in the world. Access is provided through two halls, Odeo and Antiodeo, which were created by another great architect from Vicenza, Vincenzo Scamozzi. They were respectively decorated with frescoes by Francesco Maffei depicting divinities and allegorical figures (1637) and a monochrome frieze (1595).



































The interior simulates the outdoor setting of classical theatres, with a monumental rectangular proscenium. Seven wooden perspective scenes depicting the streets of Thebes depart from here in a sunburst pattern. They were made by Scamozzi for the inaugural performance and are still intact today. The semi-elliptical cavea or seating area with its 13 large steps dominated by a columned exedra complete the structure. The grandiose proscenium is divided into 3 sections: The bottom one opens into the central triumphal arch (porta regia) and two smaller side openings (hospitalia), the middle section has niches with statues of academics and the top section has a series of metopes depicting the feats of Hercules. 








The fame of this new theatre located within the Palazzo del Territorio complex soon spread throughout Italy, arousing admiration by those who saw their humanistic dream of reliving classical art come true. The theatre’s activities were interrupted during the Counter-Reformation and it was used for official occasions to receive guests. However, classical performances resumed - albeit occasionally - towards the middle of the 19th century. It is only after the war that the theatre returned to its earlier splendours with performances unlike any others in the world. Finally, certain moderate interventions and adaptations were made during the 1900s. Today, performances at Vicenza’s theatre are limited to audiences of 400 people (so it is not damaged). Events begin in the spring season with certain classical music performances and some concerts during the Vicenza Jazz festival (Settimane Musicali al Teatro Olimpico and Il Suono dell’Olimpico festivals) while the theatre hosts the famous Season of Classical Performances held in the autumn. 

















Outside the city, Villa Almerico Capra, known as La Rotonda, is Palladio’s undisputed masterpiece, with sumptuous interios, frescoes, and stuccoes. 








After the original UNESCO recognition of 1994, 24 other Palladian villas were included as part of the Site two years later: these villas dot the countrysides surrounding some of the smaller towns of the Region of Veneto. Extraordinary homes built for noble families (i.e. Barbato, Corner, Emo, Grimani and Foscari), they immediately became architectural icons whose influence reached far outside Italy.

















Not far away, Villa Valmarana "ai Nani" (dwarfs) takes its name from the 17 stone dwarf statues now lining the Villa's surrounding walls. Palladio deserves the credit for the elegance and harmony of the architectural forms, while Giambattista and Giandomenico Tiepolo are responsible for the wonderful paintings decorating the interiors. Different talents combined to create a remarkable and invaluable construction. 


























Tiepolo is the other great artist who contributed to the artistic beauty of Vicenza and its surrounds. It is possible to admire his canvases throughout:from the Palazzo Chiericati Gallery and the Church of Santo Stefano to Churches of San Vito, San Modesto and Santa Crescenzia di Noventa Vicentina and, finally, in the famous Villa Cordellina Lombardi of Montecchio Maggiore. 








The tomb of Luigi Da Porto – author of the novella Giulietta e Romeo, Shakespeare’s inspiration for his own rendition on the tragic love story – resides inside the Church of the Holy Crown (Santa Corona). Several films have been made in Vicenza and its Province: among them are The Merchant of Venice, filmed in Thiene’s Castello Colleoni; and Il commune senso del pudore, a film from 1976 featuring beloved Italian actor Alberto Sordi. Vicenza also preserves traces of significant Roman-era constructions: the Cryptoporticus, floor mosaics, bridges, the Lobia Aqueduct, and the Theatre in Berga. 
















































































Then the city is full of many treasures: palaces, churches like Church of San Lorenzo, gardens, street and squares... an amazing discovery to do!


























The Montagna Spaccata is a wonder of nature, a deep crevice hollowed out of the rock by torrents and geological mutations through the centuries. It is a fabulous landscape to climb, day and night, along stairways and pathways that meander through this captivating natural oasis. This mountain is recounted through the legend of the doomed love of Etele and Jordan, whose relationship was put to an end by an act of sorcery. Not far away, located in the wonderful scenery of Conca Smeraldo, at the feet of the Piccole Dolomiti, Recoaro Terme is one of the most renowned spa baths in Italy. It is the ideal place to regenerate and recover psycho-physical balance, thanks to the curative properties of the local waters and the inspired surroundings.  


































































































The Asiago Plateau and its municipalities offer breathtaking natural landscapes, both in snow-covered winters and in summertime, when nature reawakens its explosion of colors. The various landscapes offer a wide variety of opportunities for sports enthusiasts. Climbing, paragliding, and four-wheeling call to the more adventurous, and mountain biking, trekking and orienteering to those who prefer to keep their feet firmly on the ground. Choose your thrill and seek out the charm of Vicenza - from the Berici Hills and Monte Grappa to the Asiago Plateau. When the snow falls, the opportunities for a fun-filled vacation within nature multiply: think skiing, snowboarding, sled races and ice skating. The famous Marcia Bianca - now in its 37th edition - is an exciting opportunity for cross-country skiers to test themselves over 15 or 30-mile routes, beginning with Enego. If your idea of the perfect trip resides in the culinary realm, rather, the Strada del Vino (a Wine Route) shows off the terrain that bears Recioto di Gambellara, and the DOC wines of Breganze, and the Berici Hills. 

For foodies and gourmands, treat yourselves to the Strada del Gusto. An array of food and wine routes speak to the ancient flavors and exquisite local specialties, such as Baccalà alla Vicentina (dried codfish) or Asiago cheese, Made in Italy-labeled products that are internationally renowned for their quality and excellence. For those crazy for chocolate, Vicenza offers three days of excitement, with more than 50 booths to satisfy every sweet tooth. We are talking about CioccolandoVi, the event totally dedicated to chocolate, where the most famous chocolatiers offer up this delight in many different forms and recipes. 





















































The sagre or food fests that are celebrated every year in the municipalities of Vicenza are absolute musts: choose from wine, cherries, water, and even corgnoi (snails) celebrations. Finally, historical re-enactments run, including the famous Partita a Scacchi (chess game with live chess pieces), takes place in in Marostica. 



































The Vicenza area is, by tradition, bound to the cult of good wine and its passion for good food, with a variety of food from cheese to fish and cold cuts. The Asiago Plateua is renowned for cheese (Asiago PDO, Morlacco and Burlacco, produced only in summertime in the Grappa area). Strong and singular flavors are offered by cold cuts like the Soppressa Vicentina (a perfect combination of sweet and peppery); the Veneto Berico-Euganeo PDO and the Val Liona hams; and even donkey meat salami that can be grilled, fried or eaten raw with polenta. 






























































​
The land offers a variety of fruit and vegetables, particularly white asparagus and the white radicchio of Bassano del Grappa; the potatoes of Rotzo; the cherries of Marostica; the mushrooms of Costozza; and the black truffles of the Berici Hills. As for fish, the most famous is without a doubt the baccalà alla vicentina (dried codfish), followed by the excellent brown trout, prized for its white meat and delicate taste, and cooked in tinfoil, grilled or boiled. These authentic dishes can be complemented with a glass of good wine, the production of which Vicenza is no novice. A favorite among the wide variety of distilled liqueurs here is certainly Bassano del Grappa.​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Too beautiful for words....


----------



## tigot (Jun 8, 2010)

Stunning photographs! Superb!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice updates from Italy


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

I wanna crying when I see these pics. Lovely thread!

Wonderful job! :applause:


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

great collection of photos...can't ask for more.
I think the Royal Palace of Caserta is comparable with France's Versailles Palace.


----------



## Kriativus (Jul 23, 2007)

Congratulations for the thread. Probably it's one of the best of all time here in SCC.

Please keep it coming! It's too enjoyable to stop.


----------



## thienhuonghome (Jul 17, 2014)

Awesome, very nice updates from Italy


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Vicenza :drool:


----------



## tommolo (Mar 25, 2008)

Vicenza, Treviso and Venice is a single metro area and it's artistically one of the world's best. Take it also Padova woth its Giotto frescoes and Verona with its landscape and its roman and gothic heritage and you'll understand why Veneto has so many UNESCo world heritage sites...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Vicenza was really awesome indeed :cheers: 
...updates?


----------



## ferdinand mex (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice thread.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Castel del Monte, the Citadel of Mysteries*
Apulia

















Castel del Monte, 37 mi from Bari, is one of the 50 UNESCO World Heritage Sites in Italy. Commissioned by Frederick II of Swabia in the 13th Century, the Castle is a massive and dominating octagonal structure that sits on a small stretch of the Murge plateau in Apulia, 11 mi from Andria. 








Universally considered an example of genius medieval architecture, Castel del Monte actually unites elements of diverse styles and traditions from different epochs in history. Visitors can see this in the Romanic lines of the lions at the Castle’s entrance, in the Gothic cornice of the towers, in the Classical movement of its interior frieze, in the defensive grandeur of the structure in general and in the Islamic refinement of its mosaics.

















Built in c. 1240, Castel del Monte became the permanent seat of the Court of Frederick II of Hohenstaufen (who became sovereign of the Kingdom of Sicily at three years of age). The monarch, nicknamed “Stupor Mundi” for his eclecticism and his enormous culture, bequeathed his own mysterious air and enigmatic legacy to the Castle itself. 








The mathematical and astronomical rigor of the Castle’s design, based on eight as a guiding number, and its position, emphatically studied so as to create symmetries of light during the winter solstice and summer equinox, have merged into a symbolism appealing to scholars for centuries, and leaving its visitors both pleased and perplexed by its nature. While the Castle possesses a military look and some of the attributes, it does not feature the usual elements of military monuments from the same period, such as a wall and moat, and stables, for example. 








Eight are the sides of the Castle, and eight are the rooms on the ground floor as well as on the second floor; the rooms are trapezoidal, and placed in an order so as to form yet more octagons. The corners of the Castle are attached to eight towers that are, of course, octagonal. It is said that inside the Castle’s courtyard was installed a pool of water, itself another octagon. 








The solid compactness of the mixed limestone and quartz on its facades is grazed by mullioned windows (monofore on the second floor, bifore on the third, and in one case, trifore). The main entrance - in a coral-colored marble known as breccia corallina - reproduces the classic triumphal arch that frames another pointed (lancet) arch, defined as “a sort of prelude to the Renaissance.”

















The two interior levels are linked by spiral, counter-clockwise staircases inside the towers – another anomaly for a military fortification of its day. Particularly interesting is the hydraulic installations of Oriental origin.








An invaluable masterpiece of Italian history, Castel del Monte fully deserves its designation as a World Heritage Site. Visit this enigma of a castle and live its 1,000 mysteries!​


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Incredible! keep the posts coming! :cheers:


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Reggio Caserta has the potential to be one of the major touristic sites in the whole country. It is pretty impressive in terms of size and forms. Pity it is so badly managed, and not properly maintained.


----------



## hanh.tn88 (Jun 19, 2014)

Wow. Nice that


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Castel del Monte looks great, very nice


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Verona, the city of Romeo and Juliet*
Veneto​
















In a stretch of land designed in accord with the bends and twists of the River Adige, we find Verona, a visually-stunning city of excellence and one of the Italian sites on the UNESCO World Heritage List. 2,000 years of history encased in an expanse of 77 sq mi: this is Verona, site of a completely harmonious integration of the finest of artistic elements from several diverse historical epochs. 








Thanks to its geographic location, it was an important urban center founded by the Romans in the First Century B.C. Significant traces still remain today of its prodigious past, including the Arena of the Roman Theatre, the Gavi Arch at Porta Borsari, and the archaeological site at Porta Leoni. Invaded and occupied for a significant length of time by the Barbarians, the city lived its maximum splendor under the Scaliger Dynasty (13th-14th Centuries).

​
There is also the Verona that continued to make its mark in other periods, from that of the Communes during the Swabian reign, to the French and Austrian dominations and then, the Italian Risorgimento. It is really a city of many faces whose history can also summarize Italy's own history – think of the works left by the Romans, the Medieval streets and the palazzi of the Renaissance.



































The city’s commercial hub is Piazza delle Erbe, where the original Roman Forum was located. This piazza represents the synthesis of several different historic moments; such is affirmed by the 13th-Century buildings – among which Casa dei Mercanti (House of Merchants) stands out - the painted facades of the Mazzanti Houses, and the Madonna Verona Fountain, with its central statue from the Roman Epoch.












































Also dating back to Roman times is the monument that is most symbolic of Verona, its Arena (First Century B.C.). Originally constructed to host gladiator combats, it saw a long period of abandonment before it returned to the limelight with a new form of entertainment, in 1913: after having hosted the premiere of Aida in that year, it has been known around the world for the sounds of opera that emanate from its stage, in addition to hosting concerts and theatre performances. The ancient Roman Theatre, rather, is across the River Adige, erected onto the sloping side of a high and gorgeous hill. Meanwhile, the Porta dei Borsari, the city’s ancient entrance, is also Roman.





















































Then, Romanesque Verona lies in its imposing Duomo, as well as in the Cathedral of St. Zeno, and in Castelvecchio, which looks out from the banks of the Adige; it symbolizes the Medieval power of the Scaliger Family, to whom the realization of the crenellated Scaliger Bridge is attributed. Castelvecchio, edified in the mid-1300s, was the abode of the Cangrande della Scala; today it is the City Museum of Art. 

















The palazzi of Verona narrate its long history of wealth and power. In Piazza dei Signori - which sits under the dominating Lamberti Towers - the portico of the Loggia del Consiglio catches the eye; it is here where 16th-Century political life took place, while the Palazzo di Cansignorio and Palazzo del Comune (or della Ragione) were the seats of military, judicial and administrative power. 

















Nearby lie the Scaliger Arches, in the same-named piazza, and some of the most suggestive views of the city, including glimpses of the monumental tombs of the Lords of Verona. 



































​
The entire city of Verona is truly spectacular, and the same goes for the churches. Some of the most important are the Gothic Church of St. Anastasia, the Church of San Fermo Maggiore (formed by two buildings stacked one on top of the other), and the Renaissance Church of San Giorgio in Braida. Visit the city, to discover more!








The Verona of Shakespeare and the “star-crossed lovers” is legend all over the world, and lives indefinitely through the places made famous in the play, Romeo and Juliet. Yet the original literary work was created by Luigi da Porto, a writer from Vicenza, in the 1500s; it eventually circulated around Europe, reaching England. Thus it was the Bard who rendered it the immortal story that it is today, allowing Verona to rest as one of the most admired and visited places in the world.








Windsurfing, kitesurfing, sailing, game fishing, diving, canoeing, waterskiing are just some of the many ways to enjoy the clean waters of Italy's largest lake, Lake Garda. In the environs are a number routes to explore on mountain bike, horseback, or walking through the green valleys and mountain footpaths. Adventure lovers will find everything they need for an adrenaline rush, whether climbing the rocky mountainsides of Lessinia, Mount Baldo or the cliffs that plunge down to the lake; hang-gliding or paragliding above this magnificent terrain; or even glacier-climbing. In wintertime, soft white snow creates an ideal locality for Alpine skiing, cross-country skiing, snowboarding and excursions on snowshoes.








The diverse wildlife provides numerous opportunities to practice relaxing activities, including birdwatching and wildlife watching; indeed, rare specimens of flora and fauna for observing and photographing abound. Wide green meadows welcome golf lovers. Golf is a popular sport nowadays, and the local topography is perfect for indulging one's inclinations, in addition to the attentive maintenance to the courses, mild climate, and the clean air and wonderful scenery. 













































​
Verona is also home to a wide variety of amusement parks, devoted to the pursuit of fun and excitement: Gardaland with its sensational attractions; Parco Cavour with its “Movieland Park” and “Caneva World” waterpark; and Parco Giardino Sigurtà, a 600,000 sqm earthly paradise featuring one of the most astonishing gardens in the world. 

​
As Victor Hugo wrote, “God made only water, but man made wine." One might add add that Verona created Vinitaly - the most important event dedicated to wine production, and a must for those who want to taste and learn about excellent wines like Soave, Valpolicella, Amarone and Recioto. 
A trip along the Wine Routes, sampling the ancient flavors of the area’s produce while immersed in the marvelous natural setting, is truly an unforgettable experience.

















The internationally-renowned wine tradition of Verona is matched by the excellence of its cuisine, based on simple but refined dishes, made only with high-quality products. Typical dishes include: boiled beef seasoned with a special sauce of pepper, bread, marrow and Parmesan cheese (pearà); polenta pastissada; gnocchi; pasta with beans; and duck and guinea-fowl cooked with peverada (pepper) sauce. 








Many freshwater fish dishes derive from nearby Lake Garda. Amongst the many desserts, the most famous is the Pandoro that together with the Panettone is the typical Italian dessert over the Christmas period. The area's best specialties are olive oil, asparagus, chestnuts, truffles, cheese and tortellini of Valeggio sul Mincio, many of which are “celebrated” in festivals held every year throughout the province.​


----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

Very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

first of all, I commend you for your photographic skills. your photos are really amazing.
and second of all, I love how your portray the city of Verona, it brought back memories
when I happened to visit her a long time ago and I can still picture up myself walking 
through its narrow streets of cobbled stones while looking at her ancient buildings 
while I passed by...truly a great and wonderful experience that I will cherish the rest of my life.
thank you.


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

Great pics of a beautiful country


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice updates (Verona) :cheers:


----------



## Coma White (Jan 26, 2007)

Greetings from Napoli


----------

